# Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2013)

Dass Bayern mit seinem Fischereigesetz nicht gerade der Heilige Gral des Angelns ist, muss wohl nicht mehr erklärt werden. Aber man kann anscheinend immer noch einen draufsetzen.

Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen bereits geschrieben, dass ab 2013 in Mittelfranken kaum noch über die gesetzlichen Regelungen erweiterte Schonzeiten für Fischarten genehmigt werden. Insbesondere trifft das die Vereine, die bisher Hecht und Zander bis in den August hinein geschützt hatten.

Die Vereine, um ihre Raubfischbestände fürchtend, haben nachgedacht und sind zu einer Lösung gekommen: Wenn die Schonzeit nicht verlängert werden darf, dann müssen halt alle Köder, die für Hecht und Zander primär in Frage kommen, bis in den Spätsommer hinein verboten werden. So steht es jetzt in vielen Erlaubnisscheinen: keine Kunstköder, keine Köderfische, keine Fischfetzen erlaubt bis in den August hinein.

Da kann ich den zuständigen Behörden nur zurufen: Super hinbekommen! Die Hecht- und Zanderschonzeit bleibt faktisch wie gehabt und Waller, Forelle, Raubaal, Barsch und Rutte sind auch gleich geschützt #q

Und was haben die Verbände zur Vermeidung dieser Situation beigetragen. Nichts! Eine Interessenvertretung der Anglerschaft stelle ich mir signifikant anders vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Jeder kriegt halt die Verbände, die er bezahlt......


----------



## Wegberger (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Hallo,

müsst ihr halt Made und Brot dem Hecht schmackhaft machen.
Klappt bei Wels ja auch mir den Karpfenboillis.


----------



## antonio (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

tja wenn die mitglieder der vereine sich das gefallen lassen bzw selber beschließen.
selbst schuld.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Und Ihr habt einen neuen Slogan für Touri- Angler: "Mittelfranken- Land der Stipper"...:q

Die Industrie kriegt neue Umsätze, da die Raubfischangler Stippruten kaufen- also nicht alles ist schlecht...

Und mal ehrlich, trotzdem werden die meisten den Mund halten und alles bleibt wie bisher. Warum sollte es bei Euch anders laufen als bei uns in S-H?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



antonio schrieb:


> tja wenn die mitglieder der vereine sich das gefallen lassen bzw selber beschließen.
> selbst schuld.
> 
> antonio



Die Mitglieder sind erst mal froh, dass ein Weg gefunden wurde, den Zusammenbruch des Raubfischbestands zu verhindern. Genau das wäre nämlich passiert, wenn Hecht und Zander doppelt so lange als bisher befischbar gewesen wären.

Die bisherige Regelung hat über Jahrzehnte einwandfrei funktioniert und wurde jetzt von der Behörde ohne Sinn und Verstand gekippt. Angeblich mit Hinweis auf irgendwelche EU-Regularien (die dann aber anscheinend nur Mittelfranken betreffen |kopfkrat)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Die setzen nur das vom bayrischen Landesverband mit abgenickte Fischereigesetz jetzt auch wirklich durch, während das in anderen bayrischen Bezirken noch lockerer gehandhabt wird und behördlicherseits einfach zuerstmal amigomäßig weggeschaut.....

Siehe dazu auch das Interview mit Manfred Braun bei uns, der das klar angesagt hat, dass das so wie jetzt in Mittelfranken sowohl vom Gesetzgeber wie auch vom bayrischen Landesverband gewollt ist.

*Wir warnten davor schon seit Jahren!!!*

Nun ernten die Mijttelfranken eben als erste die Früchte des Stillhaltens und des bezahlens falscher Verbände und Funktionäre durch die Angler..

Selber schuld.................


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Geangelt wird nur zum Verzehr der Fische - wer genug gefangen hat oder die Fangbegrenzung erreicht, hat das Angeln einzustellen.

*Das ausweiten von Schonmaßen/Schonzeiten um mehr zurücketzen und damit länger angeln zu können, ist in Bayern gesetzwidrig.

Das ist (siehe Interview) vom Gesetzgeber und vom bayrischen Landesverband GENAU SO GEWOLLT!!!*

Und der damals zuständige bayrische Ministeriale Braun, der das zu verantworten hatte, wurde nun ja auch zum Präsidenten des bayrichen Landesverbandes gewählt...

Und soll auch Vize in einem fusionierten DAFV werden...

Da fallen mit nur noch die Kälber ein, die ihren Metzgern hinterherrennen............


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Wenn man größere Hechte zurücksetzt, dann ist auch eine Schonzeit nichtmehr so wichtig. Aber das Zurücksetzen von maßigen Fischen ist mit unseren Verbänden ja ebenfalls nicht zu machen.

Konsequent GEGEN die Angler. So sind sie halt, unsere Verbände. Aber ihr bezahlt die ja alle, also wollt ihr das auch so.


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Moin


Erst gründet sich ein Bundesverband und es wird drastische änderrungen geben.Dann nach einiger zeit geht es allen Landesverbänden an Hals und Kragen,dann kriegen wir Deutschlandweit einheitsregeln.

Sowas wie in Bayern und Nachtangelverbote...etc.

Und irgendwann kommt das komplette Angelverbot zum Wohle aller Tiere,Nahrung kann man schließlich überall kaufen oder bei Tafeln..usw,und aus Spaß angeln ist in De.nun mal Verboten.


Ganz böse Zungen behaupten das ganze ist ne Verschwörung aus der Naturschutz und Tierschutz ecke.


#h


----------



## Immer Schneider (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Mitglieder sind erst mal froh, dass ein Weg gefunden wurde, den Zusammenbruch des Raubfischbestands zu verhindern. Genau das wäre nämlich passiert, wenn Hecht und Zander doppelt so lange als bisher befischbar gewesen wären.



Wenn Eure Raubfischbestände am zusammenbrechen sind, läuft entweder bei der Hege und Pflege der Vereinsgewässer etwas völlig falsch oder es wird mehr Fisch entnommen/abgeschlagen als nachwachsen kann. Woran das nur liegt |kopfkrat
Die guten Raubfischreviere in MvP und S-H haben solche Probleme trotz zusätzlicher Angeltouristen und nur 4-monatiger bzw. gar keiner Schonzeit, z.B. bei Hecht in der Müritz, (bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher) nicht. Woran das nun wieder liegt |kopfkrat 
Die von euren Vereinen gefundene Maßnahme, ist eine, gelinde gesagt, anglerunfreundliche Möglichkeit. Nur bekämpft sie m.M.n. nicht die Ursachen.
Hilfreicher wären sicher gewissenhafter und am Gewässer orientierter Besatz, Fischschonbezirke, Fanglimits und/oder Entnahmefenster gewesen. Aber da hat wohl jemand etwas dagegen. Schade drum.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Erst gründet sich ein Bundesverband und es wird drastische änderrungen geben.Dann nach einiger zeit geht es allen Landesverbänden an Hals und Kragen,dann kriegen wir Deutschlandweit einheitsregeln.
> ...




Glaub ich nicht. Da in naher Zukunft andere größere Volkwirtschaften, wie FR und UK zusammenbrechen und unser Sozialsystem 100% an seine Grenzen geraten. Unsere geliebten Ökospinner und "Naturfreunde" werden zu dem Zeitpunkt damit beschäftigt sein ihren Kühlschrank zu füllen, statt unbescholtene Angler zu nerven.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Mitglieder sind erst mal froh, dass ein Weg gefunden wurde, den Zusammenbruch des Raubfischbestands zu verhindern. Genau das wäre nämlich passiert, wenn Hecht und Zander doppelt so lange als bisher befischbar gewesen wären.



Wieso wäre das passiert? Ist doch in sämtlichen anderen Bundesländern, die zum größten Teil doppelt so lange Fangzeiten haben, auch nicht der Fall!


----------



## Johof (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die setzen nur das vom bayrischen Landesverband mit abgenickte Fischereigesetz jetzt auch wirklich durch, während das in anderen bayrischen Bezirken noch lockerer gehandhabt wird und behördlicherseits einfach zuerstmal amigomäßig weggeschaut.....



Nicht ganz!

Z.B. hat der Landesfischereiverband Bayern vor ein paar Jahren das Nachtangelverbot abgeschafft. Der Bezirksverband Mittelfranken hält aber daran fest#q. Auch hat er letztes Jahr beschlossen das Angler die in Mittelfranken wohnen und Mitglied in einem Angelverein eines anderen Bezirks sind keine Jahreskarte mehr für die fränkische Seenplatte bekommen.#d

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Der Bezirksverband Mittelfranken hat schon immer sein eigenes, Landesverbands unabhäniges, Süppchen gekocht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Realistisch betrachtet kommen die Behörden also ihrer Aufgabe nach. Das Gesetz und die zugehörige Ausführungsverordnung wurde von vielen Vereinsfunktionären begrüßt (man hatte ja schon Hintertürchen im Kopf).



Zu behaupten, dass die Abknüppelpflicht von den Vereinen begrüßt wird, ist höflich gesagt dreist.



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon war der Fang von Arten in ihrer Schonzeit ohnehin schon  eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.



Niemand redet davon, dass Angler gezielt auf geschonte Arten angeln. Ich habe in 20 Nächten beim Aalangeln vielleicht einen Zander als Beifang und der kommt dann sofort zurück ins Wasser. Alles kein Problem.



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Die Behörden haben sicher nicht verlangt, dass sich Vereine mit dubiosen  Beschränkungen aus der aktuellen Situation herauswieseln. Wenn das  Wasser nicht genug Raubfisch für eine Beschränkung von 15 - 20 Stk. je  Jahr und Mitglied hergibt, muss man eben die Beschränkung herabsetzen.



Es gibt in Bayern bekanntlicherweise eine Entnahmepflicht.

Ergebnis: Spätestens im August hat die Hälfte der Angler ihr Entnahmelimit bei Karpfen und Raubfisch erreicht. Den Rest des Jahres wird dann zu Hause geblieben.

Ist es das, was Du Dir unter Angeln vorstellst?



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Der Verband kann sich an die Behörden wenden und verlangen, dass sie  ihre Arbeit - schon wieder - nicht tun. Erst 2012 wurde wohl großflächig  ein behördlich genehmigtes Küchenfenster für Karpfen als klar  rechtswidrig aus den Erlaubnisscheinen gestrichen. Den Vereinen wird der  Verband auch nicht abverlangen können ihre Gewässer nach den  Vorstellungen des Verbands zu bewirtschaften. Das ist Sache der Vereine  und nicht des Verbands.



Wie wäre es denn damit:
Der Verband soll sich dafür einsetzen, dass die  Entnahmepflicht aus dem Fischereigesetz gestrichen wird. Und schon hätten wir einige Probleme weniger und die Behörden könnten sich entspannen.

Anglerverbände sollten für die Angler arbeiten und nicht gegen sie. Der Bayerische Verband mit Braun an der Spitze ist Teil des Problems, nicht die Lösung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



			
				Johof schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Der Bezirksverband Mittelfranken hat schon immer sein eigenes, Landesverbands unabhäniges, Süppchen gekocht.



Naja, dazu fällt mir nur Pest oder Cholera ein - man kann sichs ausssuchen, ob man also mehr unter m Lands- oder Bezirksverband leiden will..

Bezirk Oberbayern hat auch noch verbandsseitiges Nachtangelverbot meines Wissens, davon ab.


Wurscht isses eh, da Verbände eh nur davon leben können, dass die Angler diesen Unfug auch noch bezahlen und solche Funktionäre wählen..

Selber schuld...

Kälber und Metzger.....



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verband soll sich dafür einsetzen, dass die Entnahmepflicht aus dem Fischereigesetz gestrichen wird. Und schon hätten wir einige Probleme weniger und die Behörden könnten sich entspannen.
> 
> Anglerverbände sollten für die Angler arbeiten und nicht gegen sie. *Der Bayerische Verband mit Braun an der Spitze ist Teil des Problems, nicht die Lösung.*


#6#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso wäre das passiert? Ist doch in sämtlichen anderen Bundesländern, die zum größten Teil doppelt so lange Fangzeiten haben, auch nicht der Fall!



Entnahmepflicht und Verbot von Entnahmekorridoren auf der einen Seite, 5 km Fließgewässer mit ca. 50 passionierten Raubfischanglern auf der anderen Seite sind eine schlechte Konstellation. Dazu kommen die fehlenden Laichgründe.

Der Befischungsdruck in Bayern, zumindest in Mittelfranken, ist enorm. Wir besetzen auf den 5 km ca. 120 Hechte pro Jahr. die sind ruck-zuck über's Jahr wieder draußen, wenn das Zeitfenster für den Fang zu groß ist. Da hilft auch keine Limitierung der Entnahme auf 10 pro Jahr.


----------



## Lazarus (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen bereits geschrieben, dass ab 2013 in Mittelfranken kaum noch über die gesetzlichen Regelungen erweiterte Schonzeiten für Fischarten genehmigt werden. Insbesondere trifft das die Vereine, die bisher Hecht und Zander bis in den August hinein geschützt hatten.



So ganz verstehe ich deinen Ärger nicht.
Was soll eine Schonzeit bis August für Raubfische denn bringen? Nicht mal in Franken werden die Fische so spät ablaichen. |rolleyes

Falls der Raubfischbestand bei euch wirklich so schlecht ist, wäre ein generelles Verbot mit Raubfischködern zu angeln sicher sinnvoll. Vor allem müsste man aber drangehen, die Gewässersituation für die  Raubfische zu verbessern.

Auch eine Fangbegrenzung auf beispielsweise 10 Stück pro Jahr kann man festlegen. Die ist natürlich schwer zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Entnahmepflicht und Verbot von Entnahmekorridoren auf der einen Seite, 5 km Fließgewässer mit ca. 50 passionierten Raubfischanglern auf der anderen Seite sind eine schlechte Konstellation. Dazu kommen die fehlenden Laichgründe.



Gut, in solch speziellen Konstellationen. Aber in diesem Fall würde es ja nun auch keinen Unterschied machen, ob die Hechte einen Monat nach Schonzeitende im Mai oder im August raus sind.
Ich hatte eigentlich eher an Gewässersysteme wie die fränkische Seenplatte/RMD-Kanal usw. gedacht.


----------



## Lazarus (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Entnahmepflicht und Verbot von Entnahmekorridoren auf der einen Seite, 5 km Fließgewässer mit ca. 50 passionierten Raubfischanglern auf der anderen Seite sind eine schlechte Konstellation. Dazu kommen die fehlenden Laichgründe..


Bekommt ihr tatsächlich 50 Jahreskarten für 5km Fluss genehmigt? Welcher Fluss ist das denn?

Wir bekommen gerade mal 10 Karten für 2,3km eines kleineren Flusses.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Es ist grundsätzlich immer schlecht, wenn Entscheidungen die eigentlich von regionalen Faktoren abhängig sind, nicht auf der niedrigsten Ebene (Pächter/Verein) sondern irgendwo "weiter oben" getroffen werden. 

Die entscheidende Frage ist hier aber, warum wird das nicht mehr genehmigt und was kann man dagegen tun? Genau hier müsste nämlich ein Verein mit Hilfe des Verbandes ansetzen und nicht irgendwelche neuen Verbote die Angler von Wasser fernhalten sollen aufstellen. 

Sinnvoller als ein "Köderverbot" wäre übrigens ein einfaches Fanglimit gewesen. Damit hätte man die Entnahme begrenzen können und zudem nicht die Fischerei auf andere Arten eingeschränkt. Aber das würde intensive Kontrollen erfordern, und in Vereinsvorständen geht man gerne auch mal den bequemen Weg und verhängt Generalverbote.


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Gelöscht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Sinnvoller als ein "Köderverbot" wäre übrigens ein einfaches Fanglimit gewesen. Damit hätte man die Entnahme begrenzen können und zudem nicht die Fischerei auf andere Arten eingeschränkt.



Haben wir: 1 Hecht/Zander pro Woche.

Dieses Limit auf z.B. 10 Raubfische pro Jahr umzustellen hieße halt, dass die Leute spätestens Ende Juli ihr Limit erreicht haben (zurücksetzen dürfen sie ja auch nicht).

Solch eine Situation möchte der Vorstand natürlich vermeiden.
Offiziell müsste er bei Kontrollen ja auch gegen C&R vorgehen. Wenn jemand sein Limit erreicht hat, dürfte er gar nicht mehr auf Raubfisch angeln. Solche Konflikte möchte kein Verein intern haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr tatsächlich 50 Jahreskarten für 5km Fluss genehmigt? Welcher Fluss ist das denn?
> 
> Wir bekommen gerade mal 10 Karten für 2,3km eines kleineren Flusses.



Unser Verein hat mehr als 200 Mitglieder. Als Gewässerfläche haben wir ca. 8 km Fließgewässer (davon 3 reines Forellengewässer) und ca. 40ha Weiher/See.

Die Raubfischexperten tummeln sich fast ausschließlich am "größeren" Fluss (Regnitz).


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> Dieses Limit auf z.B. 10 Raubfische pro Jahr umzustellen hieße halt, dass die Leute spätestens Ende Juli ihr Limit erreicht haben (zurücksetzen dürfen sie ja auch nicht).



Da beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz! 
Einerseits hat man Angst vor dem Zusammenbruch der Raubfischbestände.
Andererseits gibt man an, dass der Bestand so gut ist, dass Fanglimits sehr schnell erreicht sind. 
Das passt für mich irgendwie nicht zusammen. 

Und wenn der Raubfisch jetzt länger zu beangeln ist, kann man ja die "1 Raubfisch pro Woche" - Regelung entsprechend erweitern. "1-Raubfisch pro x Tage" - bis das Verhältnis wieder passt. 

Aber wie gesagt, darum geht es eigentlich nicht. 
Die Frage ist doch, warum werden individuelle Schonzeiten nicht mehr genehmigt und was kann man dagegen unternehmen?


----------



## antonio (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz!
> Einerseits hat man Angst vor dem Zusammenbruch der Raubfischbestände.
> Andererseits gibt man an, dass der Bestand so gut ist, dass Fanglimits sehr schnell erreicht sind.
> Das passt für mich irgendwie nicht zusammen.
> ...



ich denke mal weil eben wie du sagst sich die katze in den schwanz beißt.

"Einerseits hat man Angst vor dem Zusammenbruch der Raubfischbestände.
Andererseits gibt man an, dass der Bestand so gut ist, dass Fanglimits sehr schnell erreicht sind. 
Das passt für mich irgendwie nicht zusammen."

vielleicht sieht es die behörde ja auch so, daß die verlängerten schonzeiten nicht nötig sind oder der verein konnte es eben gegenüber der behörde nicht entsprechend begründen.
oder es waren fadenscheinige begründungen.

antonio


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Haben wir: 1 Hecht/Zander pro Woche.
> 
> Dieses Limit auf z.B. 10 Raubfische pro Jahr umzustellen hieße halt, dass die Leute spätestens Ende Juli ihr Limit erreicht haben (zurücksetzen dürfen sie ja auch nicht).
> 
> ...



Ob nun lange Schonzeit oder frühes Ende des Angeln auf Raubfische bleibt doch einerlei.
Wenn ich nur z.B. 10 Raubfisch/Jahr fangen darf und unbedingt auch im November noch auf Hecht/Zander angeln möchte, muß ich halt im Sommer (sagen wir nach 5 Raubfische) auf Köder ausweichen, die nicht zu den potenziellen Raubfischköder gehöhren. Nur bleibt es mir dann überlassen, wann ich mit welchem Köder auf welchen Fisch angel. 
Mit eurer Regel schließt ihr nun reine Raubfischangler vom Angeln in der Sommerzeit aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Ich habe nie verstanden und werde nie verstehen, warum sich Angler so einen Schei$$dreck von ihren "Vertretern" gefallen lassen.

Was ist das ? Agonie oder Obrigkeitshörigkeit?

Oder wartet man händeringend auf einen Führer dem man hinterherblöken kann, weil man selbst das Maul nicht aufbekommt?

Geschieht dem deutschen Angler recht. In allen Bundesländern und Belangen.


----------



## antonio (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Es wurde ja angegeben, dass der Bestand durch Besatz (120 Hechte p. a.) gestützt wird und keine geeigneten Laichgründe vorhanden sind. Man kann vielleicht noch etwas Zuwanderung von Ober- und Unterlieger annehmen. Das Ganze ist im Prinzip Put&Take. Bei mehr als 50 Anglern ist die Marge schnell ausgeschöpft. Wenn die Raubfische nun 3 Monate früher befischt werden, ist eben im Herbst und Winter nichts mehr da.
> 
> tja dann verträgt das gewässer eben keine 50+ angler.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Es wurde ja angegeben, dass der Bestand durch Besatz (120 Hechte p. a.) gestützt wird und keine geeigneten Laichgründe vorhanden sind.



Wieso besetzen die überhaupt fangfähige Fische, die dann wieder herausgefangen werden dürfen.

Das ist m.W. nach dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> Für die Genehmigung muss eigentlich der Fischereifachberater einbezogen werden. Wenn man nicht schlüssig darlegen kann warum die Schonzeit verlängert werden sollte, passiert es eben nicht. Bei fehlender Reproduktion im Gewässer ist ein Grund für eine längere Schonzeit nicht so einfach zu finden.



So isses - bisher konnten die Bayern sich aber ja drauf verlassen, dass amigomäßig alles abgestempelt wurde, was die vorgelegt haben...

Also war das Gesetz bisher "kein Problem", ebensowenig der Verband, der das Gesetz ja explizit gutgeheissen hat und so wollte..

Nun, da die das Gesetz auf einmal tatsächlich befolgen sollen, nun jammern sie...

Hätten sie sich besser Funktionäre gewählt, die rechtzeitig gegen  solche anglerfeindliche Gesetze vorgehen - gewarnt hatten auch wir hier lange genug.

Jeder kriegt halt, für was er bezahlt und was/wen er wählt - auch und gerade bei Verbänden....

Passt also scho, die Mehrheit der organisierten bayrischen Verbandszahler wills ja genau so ...........................


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> 5 km Fließgewässer mit ca. 50 passionierten Raubfischanglern auf der anderen Seite sind eine schlechte Konstellation. Dazu kommen die fehlenden Laichgründe.
> 
> Wir besetzen auf den 5 km ca. 120 Hechte pro Jahr. die sind ruck-zuck über's Jahr wieder draußen, wenn das Zeitfenster für den Fang zu groß ist. Da hilft auch keine Limitierung der Entnahme auf 10 pro Jahr.





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Raubfischexperten tummeln sich fast ausschließlich am "größeren" Fluss (Regnitz).



Oberlauf der Regnitz, fehlende Laichgründe, könnte es sein, daß Hechtbesatz an eurem Flüßchen generell ökologisch wenig Sinn macht? Das ist ja wohl Äschen/Barbenregion.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir besetzen auf den 5 km ca. 120 Hechte pro Jahr. die sind ruck-zuck über's Jahr wieder draußen, wenn das Zeitfenster für den Fang zu groß ist. Da hilft auch keine Limitierung der Entnahme auf 10 pro Jahr.





Rubberduck schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht in dem Verein. Im Zweifel würde ich unterstellen, dass der Besatz mit nicht fangfähigen Fischen (ca. 25 -35 cm sind in der Region üblich) erfolgt und erlaubt ist.



Nuja, das kann man so eigentlich nicht interpretieren.

Blöde finde ich, dass es hier den Anschein hat, man würde gegen den User Naturliebhaber argumentieren.
Das ist für mich jedenfalls nicht so, denn im Grunde hat er ja Recht.

Nur die Ursachen werden total verkannt.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Dass maßige Fische nicht besetzt werden dürfen, wäre mir neu. 
Falls da jemand ne Quelle hat: Bitte mal posten. 

Mich würde vor allem der "bürokratische Vorgang" interessieren. 



> ab 2013 in Mittelfranken kaum noch über die gesetzlichen Regelungen erweiterte Schonzeiten für Fischarten genehmigt werden



Wer genehmigt das mit welcher Begründung nicht, das wäre doch der Ansatzpunkt.


----------



## antonio (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dass maßige Fische nicht besetzt werden dürfen, wäre mir neu.
> 
> mir auch, hier gibts nur die einschränkung per gesetz, bei besatz mit maßigen fischen 4 wochen sperre
> dies wäre zum beispiel eine "gute möglichkeit" die schonzeit zu verlängern.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich habe die Diskussion hier mit Interesse verfolgt, mir jedoch noch keine endgültige Meinung gebildet.
> 
> Was ich anmerken möchte ist das der Fischereiverein in dem ich bin (Mittelfranken) trotz der neuen Verordnung seine Raubfischschonzeiten beibehält, dies wurde durch die geringe Gewässergröße und andere Faktoren begründet und steht nun so in unseren Bestimmungen:
> 
> ...



Du schreibst, dass ihr euere Raubfischschonzeiten beibehaltet. Ist das so über das LRA beantragt worden?
Hast du deine Erlaubnisscheine für 2013 schon so beglaubigen lassen?


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> ich weiß nicht wie es in bayern ist aber ich denke mal ähnlich wie hier.
> will man schonzeiten verlängern, so muß man sich das von der fischereibehörde genehmigen/absegnen lassen.
> und ohne ne gute begründung geben die ihren segen nicht.



Die Erlaubnisscheine werden von der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde, zu Deutsch: Landratsamt genehmigt.

Und wenn Sie nicht genehmigt werden, dann muss das ja irgendwie begründet sein. 

Mich interessiert vor allem die Begründung. 

Wie die Genehmigung abläuft, ist in den Verwaltungsvorschriften nachzulesen:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...showdoccase=1&doc.id=VVBY-VVBY000030028&st=vv


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Ich lag falsch, Sorry,  der Text den ich zitiert hatte war aus der Bekanntmachung, ABER in den Bestimmungen die ich soeben erhalten habe mussten sie es ändern auf Verbandsniveau.

Daher hab ich auch meinen ursprünglichen Beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## antonio (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Erlaubnisscheine werden von der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde, zu Deutsch: Landratsamt genehmigt.
> 
> Und wenn Sie nicht genehmigt werden, dann muss das ja irgendwie begründet sein.
> 
> ...



franz die fischereibehörde ist bei uns auch im landratsamt.
die nichtgenehmigung kann eben deshalb erfolgen, weil die verlängerten schonzeiten nicht begründet werden können von den vereinen als beispiel oder weil eben zu viele scheine pro gewässer herausgegeben werden sollen.
auf was geachtet wird bei der genehmigung steht eben auch in deinem link(ertragsfähigkeit als beispiel)

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wieso besetzen die überhaupt fangfähige Fische, die dann wieder herausgefangen werden dürfen.
> 
> Das ist m.W. nach dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz verboten.



Da liegst du falsch. Es darf durchaus mit maßigen Fischen besetzt werden (was z.B. bei der Forelle fast ausschließlich passiert), allerdings muss sichergestellt sein, dass diese Fische 4 Wochen nicht gezielt beangelt werden.

Unser Hechtbesatz ist gemischt und erfolgt während der gesetzlichen Schonzeit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Oberlauf der Regnitz, fehlende Laichgründe, könnte es sein, daß Hechtbesatz an eurem Flüßchen generell ökologisch wenig Sinn macht? Das ist ja wohl Äschen/Barbenregion.



Die Regnitz ist bei uns vom Fischbestand her eher Brassenregion. Sie ist ca. 10 m breit und 3-4 m tief. Der größte mir bekannte Karpfenfang hatte dieses Jahr 31 Pfund, der größte gefangene Waller in unserem Abschnitt 1,88m.

Die fehlenden Laichgründe für den Hecht resultieren einfach aus der starken Regulierung des Flusses. 

Weiter stromabwärts sind die Probleme aber erheblich ernster:
http://www.bezirk-oberfranken.de/fileadmin/1_Aktuelles/infos/singleview_news.php?id=982


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Wenn man dann bedenkt, dass diese Umsetzung angeblich vom Bayer. Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten angeleiert wurde, dann an die Fachberatung für das Fischereiwesen (Sitz im gleichen Haus wie der Verband) zur Durchführung weitergeleitet wurde, die das Ganze über die Landratsämter an die Fischereivereine verschicken liessen ,mit dem Vermerk, dass die Vereine begründete Änderungsanträge stellen müssen, wenn sie andere als die gesetzlichen Schonmaße oder Schonzeiten haben möchten (Bisher war es möglich über die gesetzl. zu gehen.) und dass es zu keiner Genehmigung der Erlaubnisscheine kommt, wenn diese nicht diesen Erfordernissen entspricht und dies vorher nicht bekannt war , frägt man sich wieder mal, wie die Basis damit umgehen soll??
Sämtlicher Fischbesatz soll künftig mit Rechnung des Verkäufers und den Fangstatisken bei Beantragung der Erlaubsnisscheine vorgelegt werden.
Wird lustig, sowohl bei den Vereinen als auch bei den Züchtern.
A Gsunds Neis!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

So wollen es doch die organisierten  Verbandszahler in Bayern doch mehrheitlich - sonst hätten sie schon längst entweder andere Funktionäre gewählt oder wären aus dem Verband ausgetreten.

Du bist da mit Deinem Frust also in einer Minderheitenposition, Peter....


----------



## Wegberger (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Hallo,

mein Statement:
Wer Braun wählt, kann danach bunt oder kariert aus der Wäsche gucken :q

Also heult euch hier nicht aus, sondern geht auf die Barrikaden oder schmiert halt die entscheidenen Leute, wie es im Amigo-Staat ja immer noch gebräuchlich sein soll.

LG
aus dem Westen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Geangelt wird nur zum Verzehr der Fische - wer genug gefangen hat oder die Fangbegrenzung erreicht, hat das Angeln einzustellen.

*Das ausweiten von Schonmaßen/Schonzeiten um mehr zurücketzen und damit länger angeln zu können, ist in Bayern gesetzwidrig.

Das ist (siehe Interview) vom Gesetzgeber und vom bayrischen Landesverband GENAU SO GEWOLLT!!!*

Und der damals zuständige bayrische Ministeriale Braun, der das zu verantworten hatte, wurde nun ja auch zum Präsidenten des bayrichen Landesverbandes gewählt...

Und soll auch Vize in einem fusionierten DAFV werden...

Passt doch alles bestens zusammen.....................

Da fallen mit nur noch die Kälber ein, die ihren Metzgern hinterherrennen............


----------



## Wegberger (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Hallo,



> Es darf durchaus mit maßigen Fischen besetzt werden



Das ist doch Catch&Relaese ... anzeigen das Volk , anzeigen !:vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Die nächste Meisterleistung wurde bzgl. des Wallers vollbracht.

Da in Bayern das gesetzliche Mindestmaß aufgehoben wurde, mussten die Vereine auch für ihre Weiher und Seen alle Mindestmaße für Waller aufheben. Bisher lag das um die 70 cm.

Wallerbesatz ist damit faktisch hinfällig (ob überhaupt in Weihern/Seen weiterhin erlaubt, weiß ich nicht).

Die Begründung ist besonders schlüssig: Weil der Waller keine einheimische Fischart ist. Offensichtlich im Gegensatz zum Karpfen ... ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

;-)))))


> Die Begründung ist besonders schlüssig: Weil der Waller keine einheimische Fischart ist. Offensichtlich im Gegensatz zum Karpfen ...


Um mir nicht weitere Feinde zu machen oder zartere Seelen nicht mit zu rauem Ton zu belästigen, möchte ich dazu öffentlich nix weiter schreiben ...
;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Ich prophezeie, dass das jetzt in Mittelfranken nur der Anfang in Bayern ist und dass Gesezgeber und Verbände in allem andern Bezirken auch versuchen werden, zukünftig dem Gesetz Geltung zu verschaffen.

Angeln soll ja nur dem reinen Fleischmachen dienen und nicht auch nich etwa Spaß machen dürfen.

Die Richtung ist klar, vorgegeben und im Gesez festgeschrieben und von der Mehrheit der organisierten Verbandszahler ja auch so gewollt.

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Geangelt wird nur zum Verzehr der Fische - wer genug gefangen hat oder die Fangbegrenzung erreicht, hat das Angeln einzustellen.

*Das ausweiten von Schonmaßen/Schonzeiten um mehr zurücketzen und damit länger angeln zu können, ist in Bayern gesetzwidrig.

Das ist (siehe Interview) vom Gesetzgeber und vom bayrischen Landesverband GENAU SO GEWOLLT!!!*

Und der damals zuständige bayrische Ministeriale Braun, der das zu verantworten hatte, wurde nun ja auch zum Präsidenten des bayrichen Landesverbandes gewählt...

Und soll auch Vize in einem fusionierten DAFV werden...

Passt doch alles bestens zusammen.....................

Da fallen mit nur noch die Kälber ein, die ihren Metzgern hinterherrennen............


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, den Herrn Braun mal ein wenig in Schutz nehmen zu müssen.

Ist es denn nicht so, dass jeder Mensch in Deutschland ein Recht auf eigene Meinungen und Ansichten hat?

Ist es denn nicht so, dass wir grade hier im Board großen Wert auf die Freiheit der eigenen Meinung und Entscheidung legen, solange sie den Regeln genügt?

Was macht denn nun der Herr Braun?

Er macht nix anderes, als jeder andere von uns. Er vertritt seine Meinung und Einstellung.

Weiter hat jeder das Recht, Gesinnungsgenossen um sich zu scharen, um seine Meinung und Einstellung zu festigen und zu verbreiten.


Was kann denn jetzt bitte ein Herr Barun dafür, dass die absolute Mehrheit der Angler ihn zum Bayerischen Verbandspräsidenten gewählt hat, und selbige ihn - sollte die Fusion gelingen - ihn auch zum Vize eines gemeinsamen Bundesverbands wählen wird ?

Liebe Leute, das alles ist sein gutes Recht !


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

So isses, die bayrischen Verbandszahler wollen das so, hab ich doch so geschrieben - zumindest mehrheitlich..


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Also ich muß jetzt hier mal loswerden....

Ich verstehe eure Argumentation durchaus, wir sind selber schuld weil wir die Verbände und deren Vorstände ja gewählt haben, ich frage mich nur wer soll dieses "wir" sein.
Ich habe keinen Funktionär gewählt und ich habe mir auch den Verband nicht ausgesucht. Ich bin lediglich in einem Verein der dem Verband angegliedert ist, und das nicht weil ich den verband so toll finde sondern weil bei unserer geringen Gewässergedichte und den beschränkten Auswahlmöglichkeiten hier die Frage lautet "Verband oder gar kein Gewässer zum fischen?!"

Auch die Anregungen der Verein könnte ja dem verband austreten habe ich bereits vorgebracht, es ist jedoch so dass der Verband durch Zuschüße zur Jugendarbeit, durch den Besitz der einzigen wirklich großen Gewässer (Seenplatte), durch die Rechtsvertretung und diverse andere Vorteile für kleine Vereine nahezu unumgänglich ist, zumindest stellt sich das bei uns so dar.
Kleine Geschichte dazu: Bedingt durch unsere geringe Gewässerdichte ist unser Verein vor zig Jahren dem Verband beigetreten und hat zusätzlich noch 2 andere Vereinsvereinigungen (mit 5 bzw. 7 anderen Vereinen) gegründet um schlicht bei Pachtverhandlungen bessere Karten zu haben. Zu der Zeit war es nämlich so dass einige wenige aber solvente Privatvereine und "Clubs" aus dem Ballungsraum Nürnberg Gewässer anhäuften und den ansässigen Anglern "wegpachteten". Es war eine Notwendigkeit zu handeln und sich zusammen zu schließen um überhaupt an Gewässer zu kommen. Als unser Verein dann 5 eigene Stillgewässer ausheben lies spielte auch hier bei der Genehmigung und Durchführung der Verband eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle.
Daraus resultiert dass obwohl die gesammelte Vorstandschaft sowie viele Mitglieder gegen die neuen Verbandsregeln sind doch kaum jemand dem Verband den Rücken kehren will bzw. kann.

Ich wollte und will damit den verband nicht verteidigen oder dessen Entscheidungen schön reden, aber um zu verstehen warum es nicht ganz so einfach ist den Verband zu ignorieren sind diese Infos denke ich hilfreich.


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Also ich muß jetzt hier mal loswerden....
> 
> Ich verstehe eure Argumentation durchaus, wir sind selber schuld weil wir die Verbände und deren Vorstände ja gewählt haben, ich frage mich nur wer soll dieses "wir" sein.
> Ich habe keinen Funktionär gewählt und ich habe mir auch den Verband nicht ausgesucht. Ich bin lediglich in einem Verein der dem Verband angegliedert ist, und das nicht weil ich den verband so toll finde sondern weil bei unserer geringen Gewässergedichte und den beschränkten Auswahlmöglichkeiten hier die Frage lautet "Verband oder gar kein Gewässer zum fischen?!"
> ...



du hast auch mitgewählt nämlich über deinen verein.
klar kann ein einzelner nichts ausrichten, aber wenn eben die mehrheit sagen würde "stop" so nicht weiter und die entsprechenden leute wählen oder eben bei der nächsten wahl nicht wählen würde, könnte es anders aussehen.
aber bisher wurde eben alles abgenickt und jetzt wundert man sich, wenn die retourkutsche kommt.
ich hab noch einige meinungen hier aus dem board im kopf, nach dem motto:

ja wir haben die besch.... gesetze hier aber wir halten uns eh nichtdran und die behörden interessierts auch nicht.

jetzt wo es die behörden interessiert und sie die gesetze durchdrücken ist das geschrei groß.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Also ich muß jetzt hier mal loswerden....
> 
> Ich verstehe eure Argumentation durchaus, wir sind selber schuld weil wir die Verbände und deren Vorstände ja gewählt haben, ich frage mich nur wer soll dieses "wir" sein.
> Ich habe keinen Funktionär gewählt und ich habe mir auch den Verband nicht ausgesucht. Ich bin lediglich in einem Verein der dem Verband angegliedert ist, und das nicht weil ich den verband so toll finde sondern weil bei unserer geringen Gewässergedichte und den beschränkten Auswahlmöglichkeiten hier die Frage lautet "Verband oder gar kein Gewässer zum fischen?!"
> ...



Keinen gewählt? Noch schlimmer!

Warum nicht? 
Warum gehst Du nicht zu der Hauptversammlung Deines Vereins?
Warum wählst Du Deinen Vorstand nicht?

Warum nimmst Du jeden Beschluss Deines Vorstandes kommentarlos hin? (Gehst ja nicht zu den Versammlungen)

Sicherlich wird als Verein oftmals genötigt sich einen Landesverband anzuschliessen.
Es geht aber auch anders, dann muss man halt Abstriche machen. Aber die Gier lässt einen diesen Schritt oftmals nicht machen.
Diese Abstriche sind aber einige Vereine (nicht die Masse) bereit zu machen. 
In NRW muss man nicht in einem Verband sein um "gut und günstig" Angeln zu können.
Wir haben hier eine Menge Seen und Flüsse wofür man Jahreskarten ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft erhalten kann.

Wenn die Mehrheit natürlich lieber im Landesverband sein möchte, und deren Aktionen kommentarlos hinnimmt...

In einer Demokratie muss man sich natürlich der Mehrheit fügen, oder man bemüht sich die Mehrheit für seine Ideen etc. zu bekommen.


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nötig Herrn Braun in Schutz zu nehmen. Und ja, er handelt nach geltendem Recht.
> Es ist aber höchst unredlich das Ergebnis der Lobbyarbeit des Fischereiverbandes den Behörden anzulasten. Da kann es nicht schaden das auch gelegentlich ins Gedächtnis zu rufen. Die Behörden sorgen dafür, dass die Angler bekommen was ihre Interessenvertretung will. Dafür bezahlen wir die Verwaltungsangestellten schleißlich auch.



soweit richtig, nur entbindet es die behörden nicht davon, gelegentlich auch mal selbst mitzudenken.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> . Die Behörden sorgen dafür, dass die Angler bekommen was ihre Interessenvertretung will


Und die Mehrheit der organisierten Verbandszahler in Bayern hat ihrer "Interessensvertretung" eben genau die Durchsetzung ihrer Wünsche (Angeln nur zum Fleischmachen, darf keinen Spaß machen, etc.) durch Wahl und Finanzierung ermöglicht.

Jetzt kriegen also zuerstmal die Franken, was sie mehrheitlich wollten..

Das wird aber sicher bayernweit noch so weitergehen.......

So will mans da ja, deswegen zahlt und wählt man genau diese Funktionäre.........


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nötig Herrn Braun in Schutz zu nehmen. Und ja, er handelt nach geltendem Recht.
> Es ist aber höchst unredlich das Ergebnis der Lobbyarbeit des Fischereiverbandes den Behörden anzulasten. Da kann es nicht schaden das auch gelegentlich ins Gedächtnis zu rufen. Die Behörden sorgen dafür, dass die Angler bekommen was ihre Interessenvertretung will. Dafür bezahlen wir die Verwaltungsangestellten schleißlich auch.



Ich habe den Behörden überhaupt nix angelastet. Im Gegenteil, ich finde grade in Bayern könnten und sollten die noch vielmehr darauf achten, dass der in die Gesetzgebung, über den Verband, eingeflossene Wille der Angler auch entsprechend durchgesetzt wird. 

Denn offenbar ist das der einzige Weg, damit die Angler aufwachen und ihren Willen in Vereinen und Verbänden auch wirklich durchsetzen.

Wer einen Herrn Braun wählt, oder dessen Wahl durch Desinteresse unterstützt, wer seinen Vereinsvorständen keinen klaren Aufrag gibt, der ist mit dem einverstanden, was am Ende dabei rauskommt.

Da kann der Herr Braun nix für, da können die Behörden nix für.


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Keinen gewählt? Noch schlimmer!
> 
> Warum nicht?
> Warum gehst Du nicht zu der Hauptversammlung Deines Vereins?
> ...



Moment bitte, du greifst da Dinge aus der Luft die so nicht stimmen. 
Ich gehe zu meinen Vereinsversammlungen und ich habe den Vorstand mitgewählt, wie gesagt ist auch dieser nicht einverstanden mit den neuen Regelungen.
Und ich nehme auch nicht jeden Vorstoß des Vorstandes kommentarlos hin, sonst hätte ich nicht angeregt den Verband zu verlassen, oder?
Als meine private und berufliche Situation es noch zuließ war ich sogar in der Vorstandschaft engagiert und bin da auch desöfteren angeeckt, langfristig hat es aber doch Veränderungen gebracht.

Nur von Verbandswahlen bekommt das einfache Mitglied doch gar nichts mit, geschweige denn hat ein Mitbestimmungsrecht. 
Sicher, indirekt durch die Vorstandswahl, nur wenn ein Verein klein ist und nur wenige überhaupt den zeitlichen Aufwand bringen können diesen zu managen ist es schwer Alzternativen zu wählen.
(Und bitte jetzt nicht "Dann macht doch selber Vorstand!" Dies ist leider nicht immer möglich, hätte ich die Zeit dazu würde ich es machen.)

Es als Gier zu bezeichnen wenn man überhaupt genügend Gewässer für die ansässigen Angler möchte finde ich dreist, vor allem wenn du wie du selbst sagst aus einer Situation kommst wo dieses Problem nicht besteht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Also ich muß jetzt hier mal loswerden....
> 
> Ich verstehe eure Argumentation durchaus, wir sind selber schuld weil wir die Verbände und deren Vorstände ja gewählt haben, ich frage mich nur wer soll dieses "wir" sein.
> Ich habe keinen Funktionär gewählt und ich habe mir auch den Verband nicht ausgesucht. Ich bin lediglich in einem Verein der dem Verband angegliedert ist, und das nicht weil ich den verband so toll finde sondern weil bei unserer geringen Gewässergedichte und den beschränkten Auswahlmöglichkeiten hier die Frage lautet "Verband oder gar kein Gewässer zum fischen?!"
> ...



Ein ganz hervorragender Beitrag! #6

Diese Situation verstehen Leute aus eher strukturschwachen Gebieten mit reichlich Gewässerkapazität für alle eher nicht.

In Mittelfranken sieht es so aus:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249440

Die suchen keine Pfütze in bis zu 100km Entfernung, weil sie gern Auto fahren, sondern weil ihnen ein Gewässer weggebrochen ist und sie Ersatz brauchen, um die entsprechenden Erlaubnisscheine für ihre 500+ Mitglieder zu bekommen!

Hier in der Nähe läuft im kommenden Jahr der Pachtvertrag für ein 2ha-Gewässer aus. Schon jetzt sind die Vereine beim Verpächter am Klinken putzen, um sich diesen Tümpel zu krallen. Lachhaft aber so ist es nun mal.

Hier in der Regend ist alles in privater Hand, auch die Flüsse. 

Bei uns wird ein Vorstand darum maßgeblich daran gemessen, wieviel Geschick er bei Beschaffung und Erhalt der Gewässerfläche und -qualität für den Verein an den Tag legt und nicht an seiner Einstellung zum Verband. Das ist sicher opportunistisch und kurzsichtig, aber durchaus verständlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> Das ist sicher opportunistisch und kurzsichtig, aber durchaus verständlich.



Und was nützen euch die Gewässer, wenn das Angeln verbands- und behördenseitig in diesen Gewässern dann praktisch verunmöglicht wird?


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was nützen euch die Gewässer, wenn das Angeln verbands- und behördenseitig in diesen Gewässern dann praktisch verunmöglicht wird?


 
Moin

Ich weiß nicht wie es in Bayern aussieht (wir sant ja nur Preussen),aber im Norden von De.gehen mehr und mehr Vereine zum *Gewässer kaufen* über,und ich rede nicht nur von kleinen tümpeln sondern große Kiesseen usw.

Da hat dann auch kein Verband mehr möglichkeiten ernsthaft einzuschreiten.Es ist ja schließlich Eigentum.

Die Behörden sind da etwas "lästiger" zu bewältigen,aber Verbandsgesetze kann man dadurch umgehen (wenn man das will).


|wavey:lg


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie es in Bayern aussieht (wir sant ja nur Preussen),aber im Norden von De.gehen mehr und mehr Vereine zum *Gewässer kaufen* über,und ich rede nicht nur von kleinen tümpeln sondern große Kiesseen usw.
> 
> ...


Sowas gibts in Mittelfranken fast nicht. Fließgewässer sind verpachtet und es besteht eine interne Vereinbarung, dass Verbandsmitglieder anderen Verbandsmitgliedern keine Gewässer wegpachten. Wo sollen also Fischereirechte herkommen?


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Sowas gibts in Mittelfranken fast nicht. Fließgewässer sind verpachtet und es besteht eine interne Vereinbarung, dass Verbandsmitglieder anderen Verbandsmitgliedern keine Gewässer wegpachten. Wo sollen also Fischereirechte herkommen?


 

Moin

Darum schrieb ich ja ich weiß nicht wie es da vor ort aussieht.

Hier im Norden ist das seit einigen Jahren richtig hochgewachsen das sich gewisse Vereine gewässer gleich kaufen und nicht mehr Pachten,oder Pachtverträge in Kaufverträge umgeschrieben werden.

'Klar gibt es da auch gewisse "Regeln" und man muß sich an einiges halten aber im großen einige freiheiten mehr.

Und wo das möglich ist,ist das ne feine Lösung.


|wavey:lg


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Nur weil das Ergebnis des Nachdenkens nicht nach unserem Geschmack ausfällt, bedeutet das nicht, dass nicht nachgedacht wurde.
> Entnahmefenster zu untersagen, die nur als Deckmantel für C&R dienen (z. B. Laichfische schonen obwohl keine Laichplätze vorhanden sind oder obwohl das Gewässer zu kalt ist, um die Brut durchkommen zu lassen), ist ja im Geiste der Verordnung. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Schonzeiten (die sind dafür da, dass die Fische ungestört laichen können).
> In dem ganzen Thread gibt es keinen Hinweis, dass die Behörden fachlich schlüssig begründete Begehren zur Ausweitung der Schonzeit oder Einrichtung von Entnahmefenstern verweigert hätten.



Wie begründet sich bitte eine Verlängerung der Schonzeit der Bachforelle von bisher 1.10. bis Ende Februar des folgenden Jahres auf zwei Monate länger, nämlich 30.04.???
Da sind ab April die Aalangler unterwegs und hängen Schilder an den Haken: Nur für Aal!!!#d Wenn 770 Änderungsanträge bei der Fachberatung eingehen, dann sind das nicht gerade wenige.
Allgemeine Aussagen dass 407 Anträge zum Bsp. den Hechten- und Zandern gelten und dort die Schonmaße auf 60 cm angehoben werden sollen, sagen mir gar nichts darüber aus, wieso und weshalb?  Kleiner Bachlauf und 60 cm Hechte?? Da bleiben von den sonstigen Fischarten wenig übrig. Ebensowenig Sätze wie: 20% der Anträge (151) betreffen die Fischarten Bach- und Regenbogenforelle und Bachsaibling. Bei diesen Salmoniden ist eine Erhöhung des Schonmaßes auf 28cm und eine gemensame Schonzeit bis 30.04. sinnvoll" Diese alles in einen Einheitsbrei Vermatschung halten wir für eine völlig falsche Vorgehensweise. Jedes Kleine Tal in Mittelfranken, jeder Teich und Weiher hat seine eigenen Flora und Fauna und die Fischereiberechtigten kennen diese genau. Plötzlich weiß man alles besser und will man die totale Kontrolle über alles!!|uhoh: Mit einem bürokratischen Aufwand der sowohl Züchter als auch Vereine an den Rand des Kollapses bringt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Nur weil das Ergebnis des Nachdenkens nicht nach unserem Geschmack ausfällt, bedeutet das nicht, dass nicht nachgedacht wurde.
> Entnahmefenster zu untersagen, die nur als Deckmantel für C&R dienen (z. B. Laichfische schonen obwohl keine Laichplätze vorhanden sind oder obwohl das Gewässer zu kalt ist, um die Brut durchkommen zu lassen), ist ja im Geiste der Verordnung. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Schonzeiten (die sind dafür da, dass die Fische ungestört laichen können).
> In dem ganzen Thread gibt es keinen Hinweis, dass die Behörden fachlich schlüssig begründete Begehren zur Ausweitung der Schonzeit oder Einrichtung von Entnahmefenstern verweigert hätten.



 Ossipeter hat dazu schon das Wesentliche gesagt. Die gemachten Einschränkungen haben überhaupt nix mit der C&R-Diskussion zu tun. Die Behörden wollen durch die Vereinheitlichung erreichen, dass alles über einen Kamm geschert wird und sie weniger Arbeit haben, nachdem sie jetzt offensichtlich Druck bekommen haben, ihrer Kontrollpflicht nachzukommen. Und da wurde ziemlich weit über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.  Woraus begründet sich die Verlängerung der Forellenschonzeit? Warum wird das Schonmaß für Hecht/Zander allgemein erhöht?  Antwort: Man wollte weg von gewässerspezifischen Regelungen, hin zu allgemeingültigen Festlegungen. Da war dann halt der Konsens meist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner. Lieber größere Schonzeit als kürzere, lieber großes Schonmaß als kleines, Hauptsache weg von Festlegungen durch die Inhaber der Fischereirechte.  Das geht meiner Meinung nach komplett am Gedanken des Fischereigesetzes vorbei. Aus welchem Grund darf der Verein im geschlossenen Gewässer keine Schutzmaße für Waller mehr festlegen? Dafür gibt es keine sinnvolle fischerei- oder naturschutzbezogene Begründung.  Aus welchen Gründen darf der Inhaber der Fischereirechte nicht mehr entscheiden, dass er erweitere Schonzeiten für Fische festlegt, verbunden natürlich mit einem Verbot des gezielten Fischens auf die jeweiligen Arten? Mit welchem Recht kann sich die Behörde hier anmaßen, ihre Position durchzusetzen?  Das Thema Entnahmekorridor hat mit diesen Sachen überhaupt nichts zu tun. Das ist eine völlig andere Geschichte.  Aktuell geht es darum, dass Fischereirechteinhabern ohne Sinn und Verstand massiv in die Bewirtschaftung ihrer Gewässer hineingeredet wird und man den bürokratischen Aufwand für die Vorstände unerträglich erhöht.


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ossipeter hat dazu schon das Wesentliche gesagt. Die gemachten Einschränkungen haben überhaupt nix mit der C&R-Diskussion zu tun. Die Behörden wollen durch die Vereinheitlichung erreichen, dass alles über einen Kamm geschert wird und sie weniger Arbeit haben, nachdem sie jetzt offensichtlich Druck bekommen haben, ihrer Kontrollpflicht nachzukommen. Und da wurde ziemlich weit über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.  Woraus begründet sich die Verlängerung der Forellenschonzeit? Warum wird das Schonmaß für Hecht/Zander allgemein erhöht?  Antwort: Man wollte weg von gewässerspezifischen Regelungen, hin zu allgemeingültigen Festlegungen. Da war dann halt der Konsens meist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner. Lieber größere Schonzeit als kürzere, lieber großes Schonmaß als kleines, Hauptsache weg von Festlegungen durch die Inhaber der Fischereirechte.  Das geht meiner Meinung nach komplett am Gedanken des Fischereigesetzes vorbei. Aus welchem Grund darf der Verein im geschlossenen Gewässer keine Schutzmaße für Waller mehr festlegen?
> 
> warum soll er denn dort geschützt werden?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Nur weil das Ergebnis des Nachdenkens nicht nach unserem Geschmack ausfällt, bedeutet das nicht, dass nicht nachgedacht wurde.
> Entnahmefenster zu untersagen, die nur als Deckmantel für C&R dienen (z. B. Laichfische schonen obwohl keine Laichplätze vorhanden sind oder obwohl das Gewässer zu kalt ist, um die Brut durchkommen zu lassen), ist ja im Geiste der Verordnung. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Schonzeiten (die sind dafür da, dass die Fische ungestört laichen können).
> 
> das meinte ich auch nicht mit dem nachdenken, sonder ganz speziell den abknüppelparagraphen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



antonio schrieb:


> warum soll er denn dort geschützt werden?



Aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem der Karpfen ein Schutzmaß hat: Um den Waller auf eine als Speisefisch sinnvoll verwertbare Größe heranwachsen zu lassen, bevor man ihn entnimmt.



antonio schrieb:


> er kann es entscheiden und wenn es stichhaltige gründe dafür gibt, wirds auch von der behörde genehmigt.
> es geht ja wohl, darum, daß die von vereinen usw willkürlichen verlängerungen der Schonzeiten als beispiel nicht mehr so einfach möglich sind.



Worin besteht der fischereiliche Sinn, dass hier die Behörde regulierend einschreitet?
Wie in meinem Eingangsthread beschrieben verkehrt sich diese Regulierung in der Praxis in's Gegenteil, da die Vereine nun die Köder entsprechend reglementieren und so noch mehr Fischarten indirekt länger geschützt sind.



antonio schrieb:


> jedoch willkürliche festlegungen ohne entsprechenden grund als beispiel  ne raubfischschonzeit über ein halbes jahr etc soll damit vermieden  werden.



Nochmal: Warum? Welches fischereirechtliche Resultat soll erzielt werden? Welche "Fehlentwicklung" seitens der Vereine soll unterbunden werden?

Meine Vermutung: 
Man unterstellt den Vereinen, die Schonzeiten nur zu verlängern, um trotzdem in dieser Zeit gezielt auf die jeweiligen Arten zu angeln und C&R zu betreiben. Dass dies in der Praxis absolut nicht der Fall ist, lässt sich jedoch belegen.


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem der Karpfen ein Schutzmaß hat: Um den Waller auf eine als Speisefisch sinnvoll verwertbare Größe heranwachsen zu lassen, bevor man ihn entnimmt.
> 
> was soll der waller überhaupt in diesen "tümpeln" gehört er dahin?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Moment bitte, du greifst da Dinge aus der Luft die so nicht stimmen.
> Ich gehe zu meinen Vereinsversammlungen und ich habe den Vorstand mitgewählt, wie gesagt ist auch dieser nicht einverstanden mit den neuen Regelungen.
> Und ich nehme auch nicht jeden Vorstoß des Vorstandes kommentarlos hin, sonst hätte ich nicht angeregt den Verband zu verlassen, oder?
> Als meine private und berufliche Situation es noch zuließ war ich sogar in der Vorstandschaft engagiert und bin da auch desöfteren angeeckt, langfristig hat es aber doch Veränderungen gebracht.
> ...




Naja, hattest Du nicht geschrieben keinen Funktionär gewählt zu haben?  

Auch Dein Vorstand des kleinen Vereins kann Informationen beim Verband einfordern und diese 1:1 an euch Mitglieder weiterleiten.
Auch kann Dein Vorstand bei den Verbandssitzungen seine Meinung kundtun etc..
Vorstandsarbeit ist leider mit viel Arbeit verbunden, ich mach dir da keinen Vorwurf wenn Du dich dieser fern hälst.

Warum ist mein Argument Gier dreist?
Es entspricht doch der Wahrheit. Die meisten Vereine sind einem Verband beigetreten um die Verbandsgewässerkarten zu erhalten. Finanzielle Gründe liegen garantiert nicht vor. 
Das Thema Weiterbildung könnte auch noch für den Verbandsbeitritt sprechen, aber sonst?


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Ja OK, mit Funktionär meinte ich halt Verband, nicht Verein ;-).

Zur "Gier":
Bei uns gehts/gings nicht darum an Verbandskarten zu kommen, den meisten Mitgliedern in unsrem Verein sind die Verbandsgewässer ziemlich egal, bei uns war der Verband maßgeblich beteiligt an vereinseigene Gewässer zu kommen bzw. diese zu halten. 
Und von daher besteht leider auch eine tlw. übertriebene Loyalität zum Verband weiter nach dem Motto: " OK, was sie jetzt machen ist *******, aber ohne die hätten wir damals gar kein Wasser bekommen."

Wie gesagt, ich wollte auch weder den Verband in Schutz nehmen noch deren Vorgehen verteidigen, nur die Hintergründe in unserer Region hier für Ortsfremde darstellen.


----------



## Deep Down (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Eigentlich nützt das Bloße ganze Gezetere gegen Verbände und Funktionäre, untätige Angler als auch gegen Herrn Braun bezogen allein auf Bayern erstmal gar nüscht ohne im Anschluß daran eine Lösungsmöglichkeit aufzuzeigen.

Warum das so ist?

Weil die örtliche Personalie an der Gesetzeslage noch nichts ändert!

Das bayrische Fischereigesetz muss ja letztlich in Übereinstimmung mit höherrangigem Recht stehen.

Solange in Deutschland immer noch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz die Definition/Auslegung gilt, dass Angeln, mithin dem Fisch damit Leiden und Schmerzen zuzufügen, nur seine Rechtfertigung im Nahrungserwerb findet, sind bayrische Umsetzungen dieses Tierschutzes nur konsequent.

An dieser Bestimmung und deren Definition und Auslegung ist allein zielführend anzusetzen!

Im Rahmen der Belastungen der Fische in Gewässern, welcher Kanal war das doch gleich, führt dieses eigentlich generell zu einem Angelverbot!
Dort wurde m.M.n. einzig sinnvoll angesetzt die Rechtfertigung fürs Angeln wegführend vom Nahrungserwerb neu zu definieren und damit zu ermöglichen.
Dort setzte man an der sozialen Komponente des Angels für den Einzelnen als auch die Allgemeinheit an! Gemeint ist damit nicht allein die Tradition, diese ist insoweit nachrangig.
Warum diese Argumentation aber gegenüber dem Tierschutz bisher sträflich nicht vermehrt genutzt wird oder genutzt wurde, erschliesst sich mir überhaupt nicht!
Damit liesse sich der Teufelskreis Angeln-Nahrungserwerb nämlich durchbrechen!

Und genau an diesem Punkt sind nun die Verbände, Funktionäre gefordert, die Berechtigung des Angelns neu zu definieren!


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

guter Denkansatz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Eigentlich nützt das Bloße ganze Gezetere gegen Verbände und Funktionäre, untätige Angler als auch gegen Herrn Braun bezogen allein auf Bayern erstmal gar nüscht ohne im Anschluß daran eine Lösungsmöglichkeit aufzuzeigen.
> 
> Warum das so ist?
> 
> ...



Nichts anderes, als was wir schon seit Jahren fordern....

Und man sollte keinen Verband bezahlen als Angler, der das so nicht umsetzt und vorwärtstreibt.

Weder in Bayern noch anderswo........


Da aber weiterhin diese Verbände und Funktionäre bezahlt und (wieder)gewählt werden, muss man eben davon ausgehen, dass diese Verbandszahler in der Mehrheit diese heute aktuell vertretene, anglerfeindliche Linie der Verbände (angeln nur als reines Fleischmachen) auch unterstützt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Eigentlich nützt das Bloße ganze Gezetere gegen Verbände und Funktionäre, untätige Angler als auch gegen Herrn Braun bezogen allein auf Bayern erstmal gar nüscht ohne im Anschluß daran eine Lösungsmöglichkeit aufzuzeigen.
> 
> Warum das so ist?
> 
> ...


 
Bayern setzt das Tierschutzgesetz durch den Entnahmezwang in der extremst möglichen Form um. Dass es auch anders geht, zeigt z.B. Schleswig-Holstein.

Leute wie Braun, die offensiv die bayerische Entnahmepflicht unterstützen, handeln ohne Not gegen die Angler und gehören deshalb nicht in verantwortliche Positionen von Anglerverbänden.

Es gibt Positionen zwischen absolutem C&R und absoluter Entnahmepflicht, die durchaus mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Einklang stehen, wie alle Gesetzgebungen außerhalb Bayern zeigen.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Im Rahmen der Belastungen der Fische in Gewässern, welcher Kanal war das doch gleich, führt dieses eigentlich generell zu einem Angelverbot!
> Dort wurde m.M.n. einzig sinnvoll angesetzt die Rechtfertigung fürs Angeln wegführend vom Nahrungserwerb neu zu definieren und damit zu ermöglichen.
> Dort setzte man an der sozialen Komponente des Angels für den Einzelnen als auch die Allgemeinheit an! Gemeint ist damit nicht allein die Tradition, diese ist insoweit nachrangig.
> Warum diese Argumentation aber gegenüber dem Tierschutz bisher sträflich nicht vermehrt genutzt wird oder genutzt wurde, erschliesst sich mir überhaupt nicht!


 
Die Situation in NRW ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, warum die Entnahmepflicht unsinnig ist.
In NRW hat die Politik die Verantwortung in die Hände der Angler gegeben. Der Angler muss sich ggf. rechtfertigen, warum er angelt und "<Ironie on> Fische mit dem Haken quält <Ironie off>", ohne sie verwerten zu wollen . Und auch in NRW gilt weiterhin das Tierschutzgesetz und er ist dran, wenn er dämlich genug ist, bei einer Anzeige zu Protokoll zu geben, dass er nur aus Spass fischt.

Genau so könnte man das natürlich auch in Bayern regeln (wie in allen anderen Bundesländern halt). Der Verband als Interessenvertretung der Angler hat nicht die Angler zu bevormunden, sondern in ihren Interessen zu unterstützen. Wer das nicht als sein Ziel sieht, darf gern im Bund Naturschutz eine verantwortliche Position anstreben, nicht aber in einem Fischereiverband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> Der Verband als Interessenvertretung der Angler hat nicht die Angler zu bevormunden


Der Verband ist nicht Interessenvertreter der Angler, sondern der Berufsfischer und der bewirtschaftenden Vereine........

Die bayrischen Angler sind selber schuld, wenn sie trotzdem einen solchen Verband finanzieren und dessen Funktionäre wählen und gewähren lassen.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Solange in Deutschland immer noch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz die Definition/Auslegung gilt, das Angeln, mithin dem Fisch damit Leiden und Schmerzen zuzufügen, nur seine Rechtfertigung im Nahrungserwerb findet, sind bayrische Umsetzungen dieses Tierschutzes nur konsequent.



Was das Thema betrifft, ist es zwar OffTopic, aber es fällt halt auf:
Auch Du erweist Dich mit dieser Aussage als Opfer einer insbesondere vom VdSF und seinen Mitgliedsverbänden seit zig Jahren lancierten Desinformationskampagne!!!
Es ist *definitiv nicht* so, dass im TierSchG irgendwas davon steht, dass Angeln in den Zusammenhang mit dem Nahrungserwerb setzt. Dies ist ein reines Märchen der Abknüppelfetischisten aus den Verbänden, die sich auf den §17 beziehen:


> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 
> 1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
> 2. einem Wirbeltier
> ...


Im ersten Absatz geht es ums Töten ohne vernünftigen Grund, im zweiten a) um das Zufügen von Schmerzen und Leiden "aus Rohheit"  bzw. um "länger anhhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche".

Der erste Absatz kann und wird sogar als Berechtigung zum Zurücksetzen auch akzeptiert, wenn eine Verwertung oder ein vernünftiger Grund nicht vorhanden war.
Beim zweiten Absatz versuchen gewisse ideologisch verblendete Interessensgruppen seit langem intensiv und vergeblich, uns Anglern genau diese "Rohheit" nachzuweisen, die Voraussetzung für einen Verstoß gegen diesen Paragraphen wäre.

Einzig und allein Fälle, dass jemand einen in der Nacht gefangenen Fisch über längere Zeit gehältert hat, um ihn bei genügend Tageslicht zu fotografieren und dann zurück zu setzen und die Verurteilung eines Anglers, der vor Gericht ausgesagt hat, er würde ausschließlich angeln, um Fische, die er gefangen hat, zu fotografieren und dann zurück zu setzen, wurden bisher von Gerichten gemäß TierSchG gerügt bzw. verurteilt.
Begründet wurde dies immer damit, dass ein Fisch längere Zeit außerhalb des Wassers erheblich leidet, also nach Absatz 2b.

Es gibt kein Urteil, dass Angler per se gegen §17, 2 verstoßen und auch keinen weiteren § im TierSchG, der auf das Angeln als solches angewendet wurde. (Zumindest ist mir nichts weiter dazu bekannt. Wer andere Quellen/Informationen -möglichst mit Akt.Zeichen- hat, bitte per PN an mich, weil hier in diesem Thread OffTopic)


----------



## Heilbutt (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Ich find´s ja zunehmend belustigend,
jemand schreibt und beschreibt was über Gesetzesänderungen und seine Befürchtungen über deren Auswirkung – und, wie soll´s anders sein – die zuständigen Verbände sind natürlich wieder schuld, bzw. wir Angler, die wir diese “Amigos“ nicht schon längst mit Heilbuttharpunen vom Hof gejagt haben….|kopfkrat

Gleich vorweg, ich bin kein Verbandsfunktionär, ich kenne auch keinen, aber ich glaube manch einer macht es sich inzwischen sehr einfach, wenn zwischen Schleswig-Holstein und Bayern für alles was für einige von uns als „Verschlechterung“ angesehen wird,  immer nur die Verbände schuld sind?!?

Den Bezirks-, Landes-, oder Bundesverband bzw. deren Funktionäre müsst ihr mir mal zeigen, die es uns allen recht machen!!!
Habt ihr in euren Bezirksfischereiverbänden denn Leute sitzen die es anders bzw. besser machen könnten?!  Wenn ja, wo sind die denn, und was kann man denn tun damit diese an die Macht kommen?!? 
Ich persönlich habe in meinem Dunstkreis keine Ahnung von diesen Leuten, ich kenne keinen einzigen, weder aktiven Verbandsfunktionär, noch jemanden der es gern sein möchte…?!?
Außerdem heißt es doch auch noch lange nicht  das „tolle Funktionäre“ sämtliche Gesetzesvorhaben kippen / verhindern können!!
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde hier im Board sogar mal namentlich Thomas Finkenbeiner als Kandidat für einen Posten in dem neuzugründenden Bundesverband vorgeschlagen.
Er hatte dankend abgelehnt (was ich gut verstehen kann)!!! |supergri
Wer immer uns Angler auch in Zukunft vertreten wird, er wird es nicht allen Recht machen, und schon gar nicht in der Politik  alles durchsetzen können was (die Mehrheit?!) der Angler gerne hätte!!!
Klar, je größer und geschlossener eine „Interessengemeinschaft“ desto besser die Chancen auf Einfluss, aber es ist doch wie in der Politik:
Zur Wahl stehen eine handvoll wählbare Parteien, ich bin aber beispielsweise Angler, Vogelschützer, Waffenbesitzer, Arbeitgeber, Grundbesitzer und wohne in einer Ortschaft die dringend eine Umgehung bräuchte.
Ja was wähl´ich denn da: Wie Thomas schon sagte : Pest oder Cholera!

Sicherlich kennt sich manch einer von euch mit den Verbänden und deren personellen Strukturen viel besser aus als ich, und vielleicht ist es wirklich dringend nötig da „auszumisten“, wie gesagt, ich kenne gerade mal ein paar Leute aus der Verwaltung meines Vereins, niemanden vom mittelfr. Fischereiverband, aber wenn man mir (hier?!?) Leute vorstellt die sich für solche Ämter zur Verfügung stellen und mir erläutern was sie anders und besser machen werden, bitte – ich werde sie sicher dabei unterstützen, wenn ich das kann!!! 

Zum Thema:
Klar kann man sich über einzelne Schonmaße und Schonzeiten streiten, aber warten wir doch mal ab was passiert?! Solange sich am Fanglimit (pro Tag / Woche / Jahr) im jeweiligen Verein nichts ändert, werden nicht mehr Fische entnommen als vorher!!

Bei uns in Verein gab´s schon alles:
Raubfischschonzeit bis August, bis Mai, von Oktober, von Dezember, von Januar, …ab heuer gesetzlich … und je kürzer die „freie“ Zeit war, desto mehr Angler haben sich ab dem ersten Tag „draufgestürzt“. 
Ob sich dadurch an der Entnahmemenge was geändert hat weiß ich nicht. Ich kann es mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, denn wie gesagt, das „Kontingent“ also z.B. 1 Raubfisch pro Tag / 2 Pro Woche, usw… wird ja von dem neuen Gesetz nicht angetastet.

Mein Verein hat z.B. im vergangenen Jahr die Salmonidenschonzeit (vorher bis 1.Mai) aus genau diesem Grund auf 1.März verkürzt um genau diesen „Run“ rauszunehmen, das Jahresfanglimit blieb unverändert – und es hat meiner Ansicht nach sehr gut funktioniert.

Klar – wenn jemand sofort nach Ende der Schonzeit jede Woche auf seinen Zielfisch loszieht, und auch immer das ihm erlaubte Wochenfanglimit entnimmt – dann ist er freilich früher im Jahr „fertig“ mit dieser Angelei als früher?!?!?
Dieses Luxusproblem hatte ich aus Zeitgründen noch nie!! 

Wie gesagt, ich finde auch nicht alles toll was in den „gesetzlichen“ drinsteht, z. B. ein Schonmaß von 20 cm. beim Bachsaibling , usw…

Eine Möglichkeit Bestände zu schonen haben die Vereine aber scheinbar noch:
Unser Verein z.B. sperrt Stillgewässer komplett für einen gewissen Zeitraum…

Und übrigens: 
Auch in Mittelfranken dürfen (unter Berücksichtigung von Besatzschonzeiten) fangfähige Fische besetzt werden, und Nachtangeln dürfen wir seit ein paar Jahren auch…

Gruß aus Mittelfranken

Holger


----------



## Syntac (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie verstanden und werde nie verstehen,  warum sich Angler so einen Schei$$dreck von ihren "Vertretern" gefallen  lassen.



@ Ralle: 

Dadurch, dass solche Entscheidungen auf niedriger Ebene einfach nicht umgesetzt / beachtet wurden, also irgendwie wieder glatt gezogen wurden, hat es keiner für nötig erachtet, dagegen was zu unternehmen. 
Siehe Rücksetzverbot <-> Küchenkorridor... 

Aber jetz schlägts halt durch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Genau davor warnten wir schon seit Jahren...........
Wer nicht hören will......................


----------



## smithie (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

@ursprüngliches ThemaTE:
Ihr wollt die Schonzeit für Hecht/Zander verlängern. ok.
Warum genau wollt ihr bis August eine Schonzeit für Hecht/Zander?
Wie genau gedenkt ihr dadurch diese Raubfische zu schonen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



smithie schrieb:


> @ursprüngliches ThemaTE:
> Ihr wollt die Schonzeit für Hecht/Zander verlängern. ok.
> Warum genau wollt ihr bis August eine Schonzeit für Hecht/Zander?
> Wie genau gedenkt ihr dadurch diese Raubfische zu schonen?


 
Durch Kombination mit einem Entnahmelimit pro Woche (1 Hecht/Zander).

Natürlich gibt es auch alternative Möglichkeiten (bei Schonzeitende Ende April 1 Hecht/Zander pro 14 Tage, 5 Hechte/Zander pro Jahr), allerdings halten wir diese Wege aus unterschiedlichen Gründen für weitaus schlechter als unsere aktuelle Regelung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Den Bezirks-, Landes-, oder Bundesverband bzw. deren Funktionäre müsst ihr mir mal zeigen, die es uns allen recht machen!!!


 
Die Verbände sollen keine Regelungen finden, die es allen recht machen, sondern einfach dafür sorgen, dass nur das Notwendige geregelt ist (um gesetzeskonform zu sein, dem Naturschutz genüge zu tun etc.) und der Rest den Inhabern der Fischereirechte überlassen wird.



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Auch in Mittelfranken dürfen (unter Berücksichtigung von Besatzschonzeiten) fangfähige Fische besetzt werden, *und Nachtangeln dürfen wir seit ein paar Jahren auch…*


 
Nachtangeln darfst Du in Vereinsgewässern, nicht aber in Verbandsgewässern.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Durch Kombination mit einem Entnahmelimit pro Woche (1 Hecht/Zander).
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch alternative Möglichkeiten (bei Schonzeitende Ende April 1 Hecht/Zander pro 14 Tage, 5 Hechte/Zander pro Jahr), allerdings halten wir diese Wege aus unterschiedlichen Gründen für weitaus schlechter als unsere aktuelle Regelung.



Ihr müsst ja wahrlich Langeweile haben.

Ein recht grosser Verwaltungsaufwand meines erachtens.

Wie wollt ihr die Entnahme kontrollieren und protokollieren?


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nachtangeln darfst Du in Vereinsgewässern, nicht aber in Verbandsgewässern.



|kopfkrat

Also kein Gesetz im Fischereigesetz des Landes Bayern?!

Der Eigentümer hat hier also eine eigene Regelung getroffen.


----------



## smithie (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Durch Kombination mit einem Entnahmelimit pro Woche (1 Hecht/Zander).
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch alternative Möglichkeiten (bei Schonzeitende Ende April 1 Hecht/Zander pro 14 Tage, 5 Hechte/Zander pro Jahr), allerdings halten wir diese Wege aus unterschiedlichen Gründen für weitaus schlechter als unsere aktuelle Regelung.



Durch diese Maßnahme werdet ihr wahrscheinlich keinen einzigen Hecht oder Zander auf das gesamte Jahr gesehen schonen.
Ihr verschiebt die Entnahme nach hinten. 
Abgelaicht haben die so und so schon lange, egal welche Schonzeitregelung nun greift.

Wenn man es anders herum sieht, seid ihr durch die kürzere Schonzeit sogar insgesamt noch besser dran - wenn das mit neuen Fangbegrenzungen kombiniert wird.
Ihr könnt das Gewässer länger befischen und in etwa die gleiche Menge Hecht/Zander entnehmen.
Der Unterschied ist, dass ihr nicht mehr ab August 1 Raubfisch pro Woche, sondern 1 Raubfisch in vielleicht 14 Tagen ab Mai fangen dürft, oder?

Von der "Bevormundung" durch die Behörde, wie Du sie nennst mal abgesehen (den Ärger darüber kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen): ihr schafft durch eure Regelung keinen Schutz/Vorteil für die Raubfischpopulation...


----------



## Syntac (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Naja, länger befischen nicht wirklich, 

nach Erreichen des Tages- / Wochen- oder Jahresfanglimits ist nämlich Schluss. 
Sprich, Dir knallt gleich am Anfang in den ersten 5 Minuten ein maßiger drauf, dann musst Du einpacken. 

Ärgerlich vor allem bei einer längeren Anreise. 

Bist Du auf 5 Räuber beschränkt, ist das Raubfischjahr an den Gewässern dieses Vereins u. U. nach zusammengerechnet 2 - 3 Stunden ganz schnell vorbei...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Syntac schrieb:


> Naja, länger befischen nicht wirklich,
> 
> nach Erreichen des Tages- / Wochen- oder Jahresfanglimits ist nämlich Schluss.
> Sprich, Dir knallt gleich am Anfang in den ersten 5 Minuten ein maßiger drauf, dann musst Du einpacken.
> ...




Darüber kann man betrefflich streiten.

Wo steht das man nicht weiter auf Raubfisch angeln darf?
Werden halt Hecht und Zander wieder schonend zurück gesetzt.

Es sei denn hier greift das Argument zum Nahrungserwerb.

Nun jutt, dann angelt man halt auf Barsch.
Mit Stahlvorfach, falls ein Hecht beisst.

Dennoch finde ich diese Wochen und Jahresentnahmeregelung immer sehr problematisch.
So lange nicht die Fänge regelmäßig protokolliert u. überprüft werden ist es doch "legal, illegal scheiss egal".

Das einzige was aufhört, ist die Prahlerei mit den Fängen.


----------



## smithie (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Es gibt (gab) keine Stückzahlenbeschränkung für Raubfische bislang?


----------



## Syntac (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

@Sharpo: in Bayern greift eben der Nahrungserwerb m. W nach ausschließlich. 

@smithie: vielleicht habe ich mich verlesen, meinte dies aber im Thema gesehen zu haben - wenn nicht, sorry dafür. 
Aber selbst wenn nicht, müsste dann wiederum alles geknüppelt werden. 
Bei uns im Verein gibts Tagesfanglimit 1 Räuber....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja wahrlich Langeweile haben.
> 
> Ein recht grosser Verwaltungsaufwand meines erachtens.
> 
> Wie wollt ihr die Entnahme kontrollieren und protokollieren?


 
Die Entnahme wird wie bei allen Fischen über den Eintrag im Fangbuch kontrolliert und protokolliert. Ist gelebte Praxis. Wo ist da das Problem?

Bei uns im Verein hat übrigens jeder das Recht zu kontrollieren, wenn er Anhaltspunkte für Verstoße gegen Entnahmelimits und Schonmaße/Schonzeiten hat. Das wird auch gemacht, da explizit vom Vorstand unterstützt.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Hallo,

mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich dort wohnen würde, würde ich mir ein neues Hobby suchen.

Das hat doch nix mehr mit "Freizeitvergnügen" zu tun.
oh stimmt ja -> das ich regelmentierter Nahrungserwerb


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Entnahme wird wie bei allen Fischen über den Eintrag im Fangbuch kontrolliert und protokolliert. Ist gelebte Praxis. Wo ist da das Problem?
> 
> Bei uns im Verein hat übrigens jeder das Recht zu kontrollieren, wenn er Anhaltspunkte für Verstoße gegen Entnahmelimits und Schonmaße/Schonzeiten hat. Das wird auch gemacht, da explizit vom Vorstand unterstützt.




Du kennst sicherlich die Praxis.

Wer garantiert, dass der vor 2 Wochen gefangene Hecht (ohne Zeugen) im Fangbuch eingetragen wird/ wurde?
Selbst mit Zeugen würde Aussage gegen Aussage stehen.

Naja, meine Meinung...problematisch.


----------



## Deep Down (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bayern setzt das Tierschutzgesetz durch den Entnahmezwang in der extremst möglichen Form um. Dass es auch anders geht, zeigt z.B. Schleswig-Holstein.



Dann muss es in Bayern eben mal jemand, der ertappt worden ist, darauf ankommen lassen und dabei die gesetzliche Regelung auf Vereinbarkeit mit höherrangigem Recht überprüfen lassen!

Jeden (!) gefangenen Fisch abzuknüppeln und zu verwerten, wird man auch nicht über Besatzpläne rechtfertigen können. Damit hebelt man vielleicht aus, dass man aus hegerischen Gründen zurücksetzen will aber nicht die für den konkret (!) gefangenen Fisch nicht vorhandene Verwertungsmöglichkeit!


----------



## Wegberger (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Hallo,

wenn nur so wenig Fisch da ist, dass man alles Reglementieren muss, würde ich von meinem Verband erwarten:

- das erstmal keine Gast- oder Verbandlosen Angler den Angeldruck erhöhen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Ursache für das Problem im ersten Post ist, wie hier auch schon gelegentlich erwähnt wurde, die Entnahmepflicht für entnahmefähige Fische. Diese Regelung ist gegen das Interesse vieler Angler. Wir wollen entscheiden dürfen ob ein spezieller Fisch für uns verwertbar ist. Das wurde lange so gemacht und wir sind damit gut gefahren. Das ist sogar in Einklang mit dem Tierschutzrecht.
> Wir werfen den Funktionären nicht vor, dass es ihnen nicht gelungen ist die aktuelle Regelung zu kippen. Auch Funktionäre können scheitern. *Wir werfen ihnen aber sehr wohl vor, dass sie diese Regelung aktiv vorangetrieben haben*.


So isses - im Gegenteil sogar noch schlimmer:
*Das gesetzliche Abknüppelgebot wurde sogar vom Verband gutgeheissen.*

Und der zuständige Ministeriale, der das umgesetzt hat *DANACH* als Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes gewählt...

*Also bewusst, weil man ja wusste, für was er verantwortlich war*.

Das zeigt, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Verbandszahler in Bayern das eben genauso will und nicht anders.

Ist doch schön, wenn die Behörden nun deren Wünschen entsprechen und sie in den Genuss ihrer Wünsche kommen lässt.

Schade nur, dass dann auch normale, nichtorganisierte Angler auch unter diesem anglerfeindichen Treiben des Landesfischereiverbandes und der Behörden leiden müssen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn nur so wenig Fisch da ist, dass man alles Reglementieren muss, würde ich von meinem Verband erwarten:
> 
> - das erstmal keine Gast- oder Verbandlosen Angler den Angeldruck erhöhen.


 
Es ist nicht wenig Fisch da, sondern viele Angler. Und die Anzahl steigt wegen des Zuzugs von Leuten stetig. 

Versuche in Franken mal, an attraktiven Vereins-Gewässern eine Tageskarte zu bekommen. Eigentlich unmöglich.
In meinem Verein dürfen Gastangler nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds fischen.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Hallo,



> Versuche in Franken mal, an attraktiven Vereins-Gewässern eine Tageskarte zu bekommen. Eigentlich unmöglich.
> In meinem Verein dürfen Gastangler nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds fischen.



Ok dann verstehe ich jetzt .... quasi macht euer Verband jetzt die *Angler-Vergrämung.

*Naja wenns beim Komoran erfolg hat .... warum nicht auch in den eigenen Reihen.


----------



## Heilbutt (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau davor warnten wir schon seit Jahren...........
> Wer nicht hören will......................





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die bayrischen Angler sind selber schuld, wenn sie trotzdem einen solchen Verband finanzieren und dessen Funktionäre wählen und gewähren lassen.



|kopfkrat

Ich hab´s irgendwie immer noch nicht kapiert!?!?
Ich und warscheinlich noch viele zigtausend Angler hier im AB sind in Vereinen, und somit zwangsläufig auch in Verbänden oragnisiert.
Wir, die zumeist keine Vorstandsmitglieder oder sonstwas sind - also nach Wurm und Fisch die drittniedrigste Lebensform - haben somit meines Wissen nach doch gar keine andere Wahl als unseren Verein und auch denn zugehörigen Verband zu finanzieren!!??!!#c
Oder sehe ich da was falsch?!

Alternative:
Aus Verein / Verband austreten, und bei akuter Angellust schnell mal in ein Bundesland fahren wo die Welt noch in Ordnung ist, und versuchen irgendwo dort eine Tageskarte zu bekommen???;+
Meinst du das vielleicht?#d

Du stellst uns hier als (ziemlich großen, und nicht nur bayrischen, Haufen) Dummköpfe hin, die "jahrelang EURE Warnungen" missachtet haben und nun "fühlen" müssen, und selber schuld an allem sind!!!

Sorry, aber diese Kommentare erinnern mich an´s tägliche Heute-Journal, in dem oppositionelle aller Bundesländer auch immer so reden als ob sie´s besser könnten...

Mir fällt nun sogar doch jemand ein den ich kenne, den ich sehr schätze, und der seit vielen Jahren versucht auf Vereins- und Verbandsebene was zu bewegen. Ihr kennt ihn auch alle, den Peter (Ossipeter).
...Seine Statements hier in diesem Thread sprechen für sich...

Also nochmal:
Nenn´mir Leute die es besser können, und in den Startlöchern stehen, die werde ich unterstützen - ansonsten bin ich (oder besser gesagt alle bayrischen organisierten Angler) wohl weiterhin selber schuld und finanzieren die falschen Funktionäre....#q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Nicht der Angler soll aus dem Verein austreten. 

Sondern seinen Vereinsvorstand  dazu bringen aus Verbänden auszutreten, die so anglerfeindliche Politik machen.

Kann man ganz demokratisch mittels Anträgen.



> Wir, die zumeist keine Vorstandsmitglieder oder sonstwas sind - also nach Wurm und Fisch die drittniedrigste Lebensform - haben somit meines Wissen nach doch gar keine andere Wahl als unseren Verein und auch denn zugehörigen Verband zu finanzieren!!??!!
> *Oder sehe ich da was falsch?!*



Ja, siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html 

Wer sichs aber gefallen lässt, ja, der ist selber schuld und kriegt genau das was er finanziert und wählt..


Mit Peter hatte ich übrigens erst vorgestern telefoniert..

Frag ihn mal, was er vom Verband hält und was von einem Verbandsaustritt ..

;-)))


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Wobei es da noch Unterschiede zu machen gibt, zwischen Bayerischen- und Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband. Nur der Landesverband ist im VDSF vertreten. Der aber mit Deligierten aus den Bezirksverbänden. Da hoffe ich dass die Franken und zwar die Ober-Mittel- und Unterfranken und auch die hoffentlich aufgeklärten Ober-Niederbayern, Oberpfälzer und Schwaben mehrheitlich die Ablehnung der Fusion vertreten. Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> da hoffe ich dass die franken und zwar die ober-mittel- und unterfranken und auch die hoffentlich aufgeklärten ober-niederbayern, oberpfälzer und schwaben mehrheitlich die ablehnung der fusion vertreten. Lieber ein ende mit schrecken, als ein schrecken ohne ende!


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Strahleman (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Ohne nun großartig auf die hier rege diskutierte Themen einzugehen (mir fehlt in der Hinsicht leider das nötige Hintergrundwissen), kann ich auch nur sagen, dass auch in dem Verein, in dem ich angemeldet bin, erst kürzlich zu Änderungen der Bestimmung kam.
Bislang war in der Gewässerordnung festgeschrieben, dass Karpfen ab einer Größe von 60 cm aus Hegegründen zurückgesetzt werden müssen. Eine Vorschrift, die ich persönlich eigentlich sehr begrüßt habe (auch wenn ich als Anfänger mich erst noch an solche Größen rantasten muss ). Leider musste die Vorschrift allerdings wegen "klarer Gesetzesvorschriften", die anderes vorgeben, gestrichen werden.

Wirklich Schade, dass es hier in Bayern da so strikte und altmodische Vorschriften gibt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Ohne nun großartig auf die hier rege diskutierte Themen einzugehen (mir fehlt in der Hinsicht leider das nötige Hintergrundwissen), kann ich auch nur sagen, dass auch in dem Verein, in dem ich angemeldet bin, erst kürzlich zu Änderungen der Bestimmung kam.
> Bislang war in der Gewässerordnung festgeschrieben, dass Karpfen ab einer Größe von 60 cm aus Hegegründen zurückgesetzt werden müssen. Eine Vorschrift, die ich persönlich eigentlich sehr begrüßt habe (auch wenn ich als Anfänger mich erst noch an solche Größen rantasten muss ). Leider musste die Vorschrift allerdings wegen "klarer Gesetzesvorschriften", die anderes vorgeben, gestrichen werden.
> 
> Wirklich Schade, dass es hier in Bayern da so strikte und altmodische Vorschriften gibt.



Der Frust der Karpfenangler ist verständlich, aber wenigstens war es glasklar, dass der "Küchenkorridor" bei Karpfen nicht im Einklang mit dem Gesetz sein konnte.

Wir hatten den auch an einem unserer großen Weiher. Nachdem ich 18 der 60+-Kollegen rausgezottelt hatte, habe ich das Gewässer gemieden. Aber dieses Jahr weiß ich wenigstens, wo ich gute Filets zum Räuchern herbekomme :m 

So "richtig groß" werden aber die Karpfen in unseren 10ha-Weihern mit den vielen Fresskonkurrenten eh nicht. Und ob da 5 oder 8 kg dranhängen, spielt nicht wirklich ne Rolle. Nimm's entspannt! Zum Großkarpfenangeln musst Du nach MeckPomm fahren!#:


----------



## gründler (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Noch ist es nur der Karpfen,noch.......


Und wenn die "fusion" kommen sollte,dann seh ich für die Zukunft dunkle Wolken aufziehen über fast ganz Deutscheland.

#h


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Was ich soeben erst bemerkt habe, was mir aber extrem sauer aufstößt:

Der Mittelfränkische Verband der nun alle Vereine zwingt die Schonzeiten aufs gesetzliche Minimum zu reduzieren, hat in 3en seiner Verbandsgewäßer (Altmühlsee, Igelsbachsee und kleiner Brombachsee) weiterhin eine verlängerte Raubfischschonzeit in den Sonderbestimmungen!?!


----------



## Strahleman (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Frust der Karpfenangler ist verständlich, aber wenigstens war es glasklar, dass der "Küchenkorridor" bei Karpfen nicht im Einklang mit dem Gesetz sein konnte.



Natürlich hast du da recht und wie gesagt bin ich von solchen Größen auch noch ein paar Zentimeter entfernt, ich finde es aber generell Schade, dass ein Verein, der solche Freiheiten gewährt und in einer gewissen Art und Weise auch nachhaltig denkt, durch strenge Regulierungen eingeschränkt wird.

Für mich steht das alles etwas im Widerspruch. Zum einen will man Gewässer haben, die nicht nur durch Besatz am Leben erhalten werden (natürlich ist dies wichtig für frische Gene usw.), zum anderen zwingt man Angler aber auch, dass sie große Karpfen, die wesentlich mehr Laich in sich tragen als gerade eben maßige Satzkarpfen, dem Gewässer entnehmen müssen.


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Was ich soeben erst bemerkt habe, was mir aber extrem sauer aufstößt:
> 
> Der Mittelfränkische Verband der nun alle Vereine zwingt die Schonzeiten aufs gesetzliche Minimum zu reduzieren, hat in 3en seiner Verbandsgewäßer (Altmühlsee, Igelsbachsee und kleiner Brombachsee) weiterhin eine verlängerte Raubfischschonzeit in den Sonderbestimmungen!?!



Wer die neuen für 2013 gültigen Jahreserlaubnisscheine für die Mittelfränkische Seenplatte schon hat, wird dies bestätigen können.


----------



## smithie (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Für mich steht das alles etwas im Widerspruch. Zum einen will man Gewässer haben, die nicht nur durch Besatz am Leben erhalten werden (natürlich ist dies wichtig für frische Gene usw.), zum anderen zwingt man Angler aber auch, dass sie große Karpfen, die wesentlich mehr Laich in sich tragen als gerade eben maßige Satzkarpfen, dem Gewässer entnehmen müssen.


Gehören die angesprochenen Gewässer zu den wenigen Gewässern, in denen Karpfen laichen?

Beim Karpfen sehe ich das Küchenfenster kritisch, weil die in den allermeisten Gewässern nicht ablaichen.
Sollten sie das in diesem Fall tun, hätte man doch eine andere Diskussionsgrundlage für ein Küchenfenster.




Syntac schrieb:


> @smithie: vielleicht habe ich mich verlesen, meinte dies aber im Thema gesehen zu haben - wenn nicht, sorry dafür.
> Aber selbst wenn nicht, müsste dann wiederum alles geknüppelt werden.
> Bei uns im Verein gibts Tagesfanglimit 1 Räuber....


Das war eigentlich eine Frage von mir ;-)

So wie ich das nun aus der (mehr oder minder) Ferne sehe, hat die Behörde jetzt untersagt, dass man eine Schonzeitverlängerung als Mittel einsetzen kann, um den Befischungsdruck zeitlich zu begrenzen.
Was ich insofern verstehen kann, da eine Schonzeitverlängerung ein Mittel ist (sein sollte), regionale Unterschiede bei den Laichzeiten auszugleichen.
Der Hintergedanke dabei ist ja die Reproduktion zu sichern und nicht den Befischungsdruck zu senken.

Der GAU wäre, wenn die Behörde sagt "OK, Raubfischbestände sind dort in Gefahr, wir müssen den Befischungsdruck senken => weniger Karten".


----------



## angler1996 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Prima, klatsche Beifall
man schafft Regelungen, um sie mit anderen Regelungen über den Umweg von bürokratischen Hürden wieder außer Kraft zu setzen.
Weiter machen, 

Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Es gibt in Bayern durchaus die Möglichkeit, "maßige" Fische "rechtskonform" zu releasen.
> 
> Hierzu müssen aber einige Vorraussetzungen gegeben sein, z.B. der bereits genannte Fraßdruck durch Fressfeinde, z.B.Kormoran, Waller usw.... Die AVFiG schreibt nämlich:


 
Das ist doch allgemein bekannt und nichts Neues. 

Für unseren Verein wurde z.B. in allen Gewässern ein ganzjähriger Schutz aller Rotaugen und Rotfedern genehmigt.  

Das bedeutet allerdings nicht die Legalisierung von C&R, da auf so geschützte Fische auch nicht gezielt geangelt werden darf.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> zumindest GIBT es Möglichkeiten#h#h#h
> 
> 
> Von mir aus kannst Du Beifall klatschen soviel Du willst.... Hauptsache andere greifen die Möglichkeit auf und tun was!!!!




Mein Held.#h

Diejenigen, die solche unsinnigen Regelungen aktiv oder durch unterlassung unterstützt haben, brüsten sich nun damit durch eine eventuell unfähige Lokalbehörde oder über Vitamin B eben jene Regelungen umgangen zu haben. 

Eine wahre Meisterleistung.

Solange, bis Euch jemand drauf kommt, oder jemandem drauf geholfen wird.

Sicher jedenfalls nicht von Dauer. 

Ich glaube es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Interview mit dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium. Vielleicht ist die lasche Handhabung ja auch vom Ministerium so gewollt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> s.o.#h
> 
> *Dass es auch anders geht zeigen die Bestimmungen Pkt. 4 des SFVB:* http://www.sportfischerverein-bamberg.de/?page_id=37




Danke für das Beispiel, dass werde ich dem Interview anhängen. Immerhin sollten solche Möglichkeiten allen Vereinen bekannt gemacht werden, und wenn die Behörde das absegnet, ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Prima, klatsche Beifall
> man schafft Regelungen, um sie mit anderen Regelungen über den Umweg von bürokratischen Hürden wieder außer Kraft zu setzen.
> Weiter machen,
> 
> Gruß A.


 
Die Regelungen, die den gezielten Schutz von Fischarten erlauben, werden sehr eng ausgelegt.

Wie schon geschrieben bekommen wir im Verein auf der einen Seite aufgrund der Bestandsituation Rotauge und Rotfeder geschützt, aber kein Fangfenster für Hecht genehmigt, da die Behörde nicht gelten lässt, dass Großhechte besser zur Reproduktion des Bestands beitragen.

Fischereivereine vertreten im Sinne der zahlenden Mitglieder auch fischereiliche Interessen und darin werden sie in Bayern immer stärker eingeschränkt. Ein Schonmaß für Waller in geschlossenen Weihern hat keinen hegerischen Sinn, sondern dient dem Aufbau von Speisefisch. Andererseits geht davon auch keine Gefährung der Natur aus. Der kann nicht abwandern. Und deshalb sollten sich die Behörden in solchen Fällen einfach mit Regulierungen zurückhalten.

Außerhalb von Bayern ist das alles kein Problem. Beispiel MeckPomm. Und das alles hat nichts mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu tun, denn der gilt auch außerhalb Bayerns, sondern mit Religionskriegen um den Sinn des Angelns, gefördert durch den Landesverband, der eigentlich die Interessen der Angler vertreten sollte.


----------



## Strahleman (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Nunja, gerade beim Karpfen hat der "Küchenkorridor" für fast ALLE unserer Gewässer nur eine Alibifunktion, da sich der Karpfen bei uns sogut wie nigends natürlich fortpflanzt - Ich habe in über 30 Jahren noch NIE einen kleinen Karpfen gefangen... und damit meine ich Karpfen bis 10-15cm....
> 
> Keine Frage, auch ich begrüße solche Maßnahmen, aber biologisch begründbar sind sie nicht.....


Das ist natürlich eine Tatsache, die ich so nicht bedacht habe, wenn sie stimmt. Ich werde einmal im Verein nachfragen, ob für die entsprechenden Gewässer Besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt werden oder ob ein Großteil der Fische doch durch natürliche Vermehrung nachwachsen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Ralle, was ist eigentlich DEIN Problem?? schlecht geschlafen??
> 
> Von der Fischereifachberatung vom Bezirk Ofr. wurde z.B. in der Regnitz festgestllt, dass fast alle mittleren Fischgrößen fehlen - theoretisch müsste man nach Hr. Braun nun auch den 15cm Barsch entnehmen.... aber durch diese Regelung darf er zurückgesetzt werden....
> 
> Vielleicht kannten oder kennen einige Vorstände diese Regelung nicht und es sieht ih Ihren Gewässern ähnlich aus... somit sehe ich dies durchaus als hilfreichen Denkansatz!..... Mein Held|rolleyes




Extrem gut geschlafen. Drum sollte das bei der Behörde abgeklärt und allen Bayerischen Vereinen zur Kenntnis gegeben werden. Dann kann jeder Verein so eine Ausnahme beantragen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Ralle, was ist eigentlich DEIN Problem?? schlecht geschlafen??
> 
> Von der Fischereifachberatung vom Bezirk Ofr. wurde z.B. in der Regnitz festgestllt, dass fast alle mittleren Fischgrößen fehlen - theoretisch müsste man nach Hr. Braun nun auch den 15cm Barsch entnehmen.... aber durch diese Regelung darf er zurückgesetzt werden....
> 
> Vielleicht kannten oder kennen einige Vorstände diese Regelung nicht und es sieht ih Ihren Gewässern ähnlich aus... somit sehe ich dies durchaus als hilfreichen Denkansatz!..... Mein Held|rolleyes


 
Die angegebenen Vereinsgewässer sind zwei Mainstrecken. Und die hat also der Kormoran leergefressen |rolleyes

Ich finde es toll, dass der Verein die Erlaubnis zum generellen zurücksetzen bekommen hat, aber die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht. Wenn es so massiven Fresschaden durch den Kormoran gibt, warum hat man dann nicht die Fischarten generell für das Beangeln gesperrt? Und frisst der Kormoran auch 80er Karpfen, denn die dürfen ja auch seinetwegen zurückgesetzt werden? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Regelungen, die den gezielten Schutz von Fischarten erlauben, werden sehr eng ausgelegt.
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben bekommen wir im Verein auf der einen Seite aufgrund der Bestandsituation Rotauge und Rotfeder geschützt, aber kein Fangfenster für Hecht genehmigt, da die Behörde nicht gelten lässt, dass Großhechte besser zur Reproduktion des Bestands beitragen.



Mal mit Logik.

Der Bestand an Rotfedern und Rotaugen ist viel zu niedrig, darum ganzjährig geschützt.

Gut.

Hecht frisst Rotauge und Rotfeder, ergo muss auch dieser Bestand zurückgefahren und eben nicht besonders geschützt werden.

Oder....

Der Hechtbestand ist durch den zu geringen Weißfischbestand auch zu niedrig, Ergo muss der Hecht auch ganzjährig geschützt werden. 


Nicht dass ich diese Meinung vertrete, aber die Möglichkeiten sich mit irgendwelchen Pseudo-Schutzargumenten ein Eigentor zu schießen, ist natürlich recht groß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> Wie schon geschrieben bekommen wir im Verein auf der einen Seite aufgrund der Bestandsituation Rotauge und Rotfeder geschützt, aber kein Fangfenster für Hecht genehmigt, da die Behörde nicht gelten lässt, dass Großhechte besser zur Reproduktion des Bestands beitragen


Wenn Rotauge und Rotfeder so gefährdet sind, dass sie ganzjährig geschützt werden müsen, gehört dann auf der anderen Seite eine Reduzierung des Raubfischbestandes durch Aufhebung von Schonzeit, Mindestmaß und Mengenbegrenzung logischerweise dazu.

Bis sich der Bestand an Rotaugen/Rotfedern wieder so erholt hat, dass sie regulär befischt werden können.

Ich glaube, dass einige Beamte/Behörden in Bayern da teilweise recht willkürlich entscheiden und weder in rechtlicher noch hegerischer Sicht da wirklich sattelfest sind.

Wenn z. B. ein Bestand durch Kormoran so geschädigt ist wie angedeutet, müsste da dann logischerweise ein komplettes Angelverbot kommen, bis sich das sich wieder eingependelt hat, und keine Rücksetzmöglichkeit für Angler.

In Mittelfranken scheinen Behörden/Beamte da langsam aufzuwachen und das geltende bayrische Recht auch durchzusetzen..

Das kommt sicher auch noch in den anderen Bezirken - kein Beamter wird am Ende des Tages seine Pension für Angler riskieren, auch kein bayrischer.

Da fängt der auch vorher an, das Recht wie gewollt vom Gesetzgeber und Verband (siehe Interview Braun) durchzusetzen, bevors ihm selber mal an den Kragen geht..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal mit Logik.
> 
> Der Bestand an Rotfedern und Rotaugen ist viel zu niedrig, darum ganzjährig geschützt.
> 
> ...


 
Die Argumentationskette ist eine andere:

In den Flüssen ist der Bestand an Rotaugen und Rotfedern zu gering (zumindest wird das so gesehen), generell ist der Weißfischbestand sogar sehr hoch (Ukelei, Döbel, Brasse,. ...). Hecht, Zander, Waller haben gute Nahrungsgrundlagen und es wird ja auch Hecht und Zander besetzt.

In den Weihern werden Rotaugen und Rotfedern als Futterfisch für die Raubfische besetzt und sind deshalb nicht als Angelfische gedacht.

Mir ist klar, dass beide Argumentationen angreifbar sind. Deshalb ja mein Eintreten für eine generelle Vereinfachung des ganzen Regelungswahnsinns. Nur deshalb gibt es ja die ganzen Kopfstände mit Ködereinschränkung, Sonderanträgen etc.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass beide Argumentationen angreifbar sind. Deshalb ja mein Eintreten für eine generelle Vereinfachung des ganzen Regelungswahnsinns. Nur deshalb gibt es ja die ganzen Kopfstände mit Ködereinschränkung, Sonderanträgen etc.



Da hast Du Recht.

Was viele nicht begreifen ist, dass all das nur eine Folge der Entnahmepflicht ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> Mir ist klar, dass beide Argumentationen angreifbar sind


So isses - und ein Beamter wird sich gut überlegen, für was er mit seiner Unterschrift/Stempel da den Kopf hinhält.

Das Problem ist eben nach wie vor das Gesetz und Wille des Verbandes, dem sich ja die Mehrheit der Verbandszahler in Bayern angeschlossen haben, weil sie das genauso wollen.

Herr Braun hat das ja klar dargestellt.

Da müsste Verband und Gesetzgeber eigentlich dran arbeiten, solche Schlupflöcher für die ungeliebten Spaßangler endlich zu beseitigen, um endlich zum reinen Fleischmachen zu kommen. 

Wie von Gesetzgeber, Verband und damit der Mehrheit der Verbandszahler ja augenscheinlich gewünscht....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn z. B. ein Bestand durch Kormoran so geschädigt ist wie angedeutet, müsste da dann logischerweise ein komplettes Angelverbot kommen, bis sich das sich wieder eingependelt hat, und keine Rücksetzmöglichkeit für Angler.


 
Da wir hier größtenteils künstlich angelegte Angelweiher haben (in unserem Verein z.B. komplett, zwischen 1,5 und 12 ha groß), sind den Behörden hier allerdings vom Gesetz Grenzen gesetzt:

_Artikel 2 Fischereigesetz: _
 
_Geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn des Gesetzes sind:_
_1. alle künstlich angelegten, ablassbaren und während der Bespannung gegen den Wechsel der Fische ständig abgesperrten Fischteiche und Fischbehälter, mögen sie mit einem natürlichen Gewässer in Verbindung stehen oder nicht, ..._​_(2) _​​​​_1 Mit dem Fischereirecht ist die Pflicht zur Hege verbunden; die Verpflichtung zur Hege gilt nicht für geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn von Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 ._

Da redet die Behörde natürlich auch bei der Bewirtschaftung mit, kann sich aber nicht auf Hegeaspekte berufen.​
​


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Wenn die Hege wegfällt als Grund zum zurücksetzen, MUSS dann doch aber eh jeder Fisch mitgenommen werden laut Gesetz, oder?

Spaßangeln ist ja weder vom Gesetzgeber, noch vom Verband und der Mehrheit der Verbandszahler gewollt.

Da sollten die Beamten und Behörden mal richtig durchgreifen, um solche Fischzirkusse für Spaßangler zu verhindern - oder????

Und wenn da Hege wegfällt, brauchts auch weder Schonzeiten noch Mindestmaße, oder?..

Nur Fangmengenbegrenzungen, damit jeder Fleischmacher seine Chance auf seinen Anteil am Fisch hat...


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Mir kommt das nun alles so vor, als ob es zwar die Möglichkeiten gibt von den gesetzlichen Vorgaben Ausnahmen oder besser Abweichendes genehmigt zu bekommen, aber offenbar entweder das Beantragen völlig verpennt wird, nur oberflächlich im Antrag argumentiert wird und man sich nicht gegen solche Behödernentscheidungen wehrt!

Die Behörde zieht sich erst einmal auf die grundsätzliche Rechtslage zurück. Erst aufgrund eines Antrages nebst Sachvortrag zur Begründung prüft die Behörde, ob von der grundsätzlichen Rechtslage abzuweichen ist. Dafür ist man dann als Antragsteller aber in der Bringschuld, der Behörde für ihre Entscheidung über den Antrag das entsprechende Material zu liefern.

Es kommt also darauf an, mit was ein solcher Antrag inhaltlich begründet wird. Was ist die Grundlage eines solchen Vortrages?

Zwar ist die Küchenfensterlösung beim Hecht nicht bei jedem Gewässer das Allheilmittel aber wohl bei den meisten nebst Schaffung eines entsprechendes Habitates, um das Ziel eines sich selbst reprodzierenden Bestandes zu erhalten. 
Diese Ziele wird sicherlich nicht dadurch verwirklicht, dass man im Vergleich zu diesem Mittel nachrangig besetzt. 

Das lässt sich doch sogar gutachterlich abklären. 

Denkt da eine Behörde ansonsten rein wirtschaftlich zur Erzielung des höchsten Fischertrages und dies unter Vernachlässigung der Herbeiführung eines anzustrebenden möglichst natürlichen Bestandsaufkommens? Das kann es ja wohl im Interesse der Allgemeinheit an einem funktionierenden Gewässersystem nicht sein!

Die Behörde entscheidet doch sicherlich nicht mit einer Basta-Entscheidung, sondern im Wege eines Bescheides, oder? 
Wie lauten den die Rechtsbehelfsbelehrungen? Widerspruch oder gleich Klage vorm Verwaltungsgericht?
Gutachten können dann auch im Widerspruchsverfahren oder in entsprechenden Prozessen eingeholt werden. 
Bestätigt dies die bereits bei Antragstellung vorgebrachten Argumente, werden einem hierfür üblicherweise nicht mal die Kosten auferlegt.

Gegen solche Entscheidungen wehrt sich offenbar aber keiner der Betroffenen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> Gegen solche Entscheidungen wehrt sich offenbar aber keiner!



Warum denn wehren?
Lies das Interview mit Braun, das hat er gegeben als er noch zuständiger Ministerialer war:
Angeln nur zur Ernährung.

Die Entscheidung zum zurücksetzen DARF NICHT beim Angler liegen.

Und dass der Verband dies genauso mittrage.


*Also will das die Mehrheit in Bayern genauso..*

Und alle Versuche, das jetzt irgendwie zu unterwandern kann ich zwar verstehen.

Sie widersprechen aber klar dem Wunsch des Gesetzgebers, des Verbandes und der Mehrheit der Verbandszahler.

Und die haben vollkommen demokratisch in Kenntnis dessen, für was Braun steht, diesen als Verbandspräsident gewählt (war ja auch nach dem Interview, also alles öffentlich!!).

Jetzt als Minderheit zu versuchen, Schluplöcher zu schaffen, ist sicherlich legitim.

Ob das Beamten/Behörden lange mitmachen werden, angesichts solch klarer Gesetze und verbandlicher und demokratisch mehrheitlicher  Willenskundgebungen, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln..



> Willst Du das Gewässer kpl. Sperren?? Es sind ALLE Fischarten betroffen, es fehlen von JEDER Fischart die mittleren Größen....


Genau das ist nach Willen von Gesetzgeber und Verband die Konsequenz..
Angeln nur zur Ernährung und es darf nachhaltig nur der Overhead abgeschöpft werden, ansonsten (oder bei erreichen entsprechender Fanglimits) ist das Angeln einzustellen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Hege wegfällt als Grund zum zurücksetzen, MUSS dann doch aber eh jeder Fisch mitgenommen werden laut Gesetz, oder?


 
Nein, Rotauge und Rotfeder sind ganzjähig zum Beangeln gesperrt, das sie als Futterfische eingesetzt wurden, nicht als Angelfisch. Die Sperrung hat also nix mit Hege, sondern mit "Fleischproduktion" zu tun. 

Ansonsten gelten halt die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten. 

Und bzgl. des Wallers wurde das vom Verein festgelegte Mindestmaß (70 cm) ab 2013 behördlich nicht mehr genehmigt und der Angler muss jetzt einen 10cm-Fieper entnehmen, obwohl einerseits keine Hegepflicht besteht und andererseits keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit. Da passt was überhaupt nicht. (Für den Fluss gab es schon bisher kein Schonmaß).


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

@Thomas
Es geht nicht darum Schluplöcher zu schaffen oder sich als Minderheit zu wehren, sondern dass ist der Weg den das System vorsieht!

Die Annahme, dass ein Gesetz nur deshalb rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden ist, weil es unter Anhörung eines Verbandes von Gott gegeben und daher unfehlbar ist, ist schon die erste Obrigkeitshörigkeit!

Das sich da ein Minister oder was immer er war hinstellt und behauptet, es gehe bei diesem Gesetz alles mit rechten Dinge zu, ist doch selbstverständlich. Wäre er anderer Meinung, hätte er ja tätig werden müssen. 

Es muß nur einer mal den Mut haben, bei einer vermeintlichen Verletzung dieser Vorschriften den Rechtsweg zu bestreiten und inzident das Gesetz auf seine Verfassungsmässigkeit überprüfen zu lassen! 

Gibt es in Bayern nach der Landesverfassung nicht sogar die Möglichkeit des Einzelnen unmittelbar gegen ein Gesetz zu klagen und dessen Verfassungsmäßigkeit zu rügen ohne dass es eines konkreten Verstoßes bedarf?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Gibt es in Bayern nach der Landesverfassung nicht sogar die Möglichkeit des Einzelnen unmittelbar gegen ein Gesetz zu klagen und dessen Verfassungsmäßigkeit zu rügen ohne dass es eines konkreten Verstoßes bedarf?


 
Meines Wissens nach gibt es dafür den Weg der Normenkontrollklage:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normenkontrolle

Der Haken an der Sache: Die kann meines Wissens nach nicht einfach so von einer Privatperson angestrengt werden (kann mich auch irren, bin kein Jurist).

Generell ist es so, dass es auch in Bayern bis heute keinen Fall gibt, wo jemand wegen Zurücksetzens unerlaubten Beifangs angezeigt wurde, solange nicht offensichtlich war, dass er mehr oder weniger gezielt auf den jeweiligen Fisch geangelt hat.

Die Problematik, dass die Entnahmepflicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz schwerlich vereinbar ist, liegt auf der Hand und das von Thomas den öfteren angeführte Argument, in Bayern dürfe man eben nur angeln wenn man jeden Fisch verwerten kann, könnte man aus den Gegebenheiten ableiten, steht aber so nirgends geschrieben. Und seitens der Bayerischen Staatsregierung hat offenbar niemand große Lust darauf, dass die Entnahmepflicht irgendwann wirklich von höheren Gerichtsinstanzen näher beleuchtet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



> könnte man aus den Gegebenheiten ableiten, steht aber so nirgends geschrieben


Siehe Interview Braun.............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Interview Braun.............


 
Na versuche mal, Dich vor Gericht auf dieses Interview zu beziehen :m

Das war eine ernstzunehmende Meinungsäußerung eines Ministeriumsmitarbeiters (der heute mit diesem Gedankengut die Angler in Deutschland vertreten will), nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## gründler (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> (der heute mit diesem Gedankengut die Angler in Deutschland vertreten will), nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 

Der kann vertreten was er will,solange er da unten bleibt hinter der Grenze zu uns Saupreussen.

Und selbst wenn er es schaffen sollte die Angler in De.zu vertreten,ich kenne fast auschließlich Angler die seine Gesetze zwar aufnehmen aber sie genauso schnell wieder auskotzen und sich nen Sch...drum kümmern werden. 


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Seine Äußerungen sind auch die Meinung der Mehrheit der in Bayern organisierten Verbandszahler, die ihm ja auch genau deswegen mit gewählt haben und das bezahlen.

Ihr vertretet eine Minderheitsmeinung in Bayern, wenn ihr das anders seht...

Könnt ihr ja (sag ja auch nicht, dass mir das unsympathisch wäre ;-))), aber man muss auch der Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler helfen, die Spaßangler in Bayern an den Rand zu drängen oder gleich aus Bayern raus..

Sollen die doch woanders ihr Unwesen treiben..

Da muss man die Behörden loben, dass sie endlich dem Wunsch der Mehrheit der Verbandszahler entsprechen und das auch versuchen durchzusetzen. 

Dass Schlupflöcher möglichst geschlossen werden und so kein zurücksetzen mehr so einfach möglich ist...

Dass auch richtige Angler, für die Angeln mehr als nur Fleischmachen ist,  dann vielleicht drunter leiden, sind halt Kollateralschäden..


----------



## ohneLizenz (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Entnahmepflicht und Verbot von Entnahmekorridoren auf der einen Seite, 5 km Fließgewässer mit ca. 50 passionierten Raubfischanglern auf der anderen Seite sind eine schlechte Konstellation. Dazu kommen die fehlenden Laichgründe.
> 
> Der Befischungsdruck in Bayern, zumindest in Mittelfranken, ist enorm. Wir besetzen auf den 5 km ca. 120 Hechte pro Jahr. die sind ruck-zuck über's Jahr wieder draußen, wenn das Zeitfenster für den Fang zu groß ist. Da hilft auch keine Limitierung der Entnahme auf 10 pro Jahr.





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch. Es darf durchaus mit maßigen Fischen besetzt werden (was z.B. bei der Forelle fast ausschließlich passiert), allerdings muss sichergestellt sein, dass diese Fische 4 Wochen nicht gezielt beangelt werden.
> 
> Unser Hechtbesatz ist gemischt und erfolgt während der gesetzlichen Schonzeit.





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Unser Verein hat mehr als 200 Mitglieder. Als Gewässerfläche haben wir ca. 8 km Fließgewässer (davon 3 reines Forellengewässer) .



moin moin

=> welch grandioser bloedsinn hier geschrieben wird
=> selbst als nichtbayer (gerade aber pflichtsuedstaatler) weiss ich dass es 
nicht 4 wochen
sondern 2 wochen 
an fliessgewaessern sind wie auch an seen usw (nur in ablassbaren teichen sind es 4 wochen!) in denen auf gesetzte fangfaehige fische nicht geangelt werden darf
=> also welch bloedsinn hier solange stehen darf

=> sei froh dass du in forellengewässer ueberhaupt hechte setzen darft

=> deine km fliessstrecke schwankt aber ganz schoen!

==> wer aber soviel unsinn schreibt dem glaube ich sowieso nichts


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seine Äußerungen sind auch die Meinung der Mehrheit der in Bayern organisierten Verbandszahler, die ihm ja auch genau deswegen mit gewählt haben und das bezahlen.
> 
> Ihr vertretet eine Minderheitsmeinung in Bayern, wenn ihr das anders seht...



Völlig Latte was der erzählt! Wer gibt schon zu, dass das was er verzapft hat, nicht richtig ist!

Mit ner Mindermeinung fängt immer alles an, sonst würden wir wie eine Million Fliegen.......!

@all
Das ist keinen Normenkontrollklage, sondern was einschlägig sein könnte, wäre extra für den Freistaat Bayern eingerichtet die sogenannte  Popularklage! Voraussetzung hab ich jetzt nicht einzeln geprüft! Betroffenes Freiheitsrecht wäre aber das Recht auf Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit nach Art 2 I GG. Daran würde sich dann orientieren, ob das Fischereigesetz dieses Grundrecht rechtlich zulässig einschränkt!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> => welch grandioser bloedsinn hier geschrieben wird
> => selbst als nichtbayer (gerade aber pflichtsuedstaatler) weiss ich dass es
> nicht 4 wochen
> sondern 2 wochen
> an fliessgewaessern sind wie auch an seen usw (nur in ablassbaren teichen sind es 4 wochen!) in denen auf gesetzte fangfaehige fische nicht geangelt werden darf


 
Alle geschlossenen Gewässer unseres Vereins entsprechen Art. 2 Nr.1 des Fischereigesetz und damit gelten bei uns 4 Wochen.

Vielleicht war das meinerseits missverständlich formuliert.



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> => sei froh dass du in forellengewässer ueberhaupt hechte setzen darft
> 
> => deine km fliessstrecke schwankt aber ganz schoen!
> 
> ==> wer aber soviel unsinn schreibt dem glaube ich sowieso nichts


 
Du musst schon lesen, was ich schreibe.

Unser Verein hat 2 Fluss-Strecken gepachtet (Regnitz und Zenn).

Bzgl. der Hechte geht es um die Regnitz, bzgl. der Forellen um die Zenn (wo, wie ich geschrieben habe, natürlich keine Hechte geduldet werden).


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @all
> Das ist keinen Normenkontrollklage, sondern was einschlägig sein könnte, wäre extra für den Freistaat Bayern eingerichtet die sogenannte  Popularklage! Voraussetzung hab ich jetzt nicht einzeln geprüft! Betroffenes Freiheitsrecht wäre aber das Recht auf Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit nach Art 2 I GG. Daran würde sich dann orientieren, ob das Fischereigesetz dieses Grundrecht rechtlich zulässig einschränkt!





Das ist sowas, was die Mitglieder über die Vereine, Kreis- und Bezirksvereine ihrem Verband zur Pflichtaufgabe machen sollten.

Wäre schon lustig, wenn der Verband plötzlich gezwungen wäre, gegen seinen eigenen Scheixx vorzugehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist sowas, was die Mitglieder über die Vereine, Kreis- und Bezirksvereine ihrem Verband zur Pflichtaufgabe machen sollten.
> 
> Wäre schon lustig, wenn der Verband plötzlich gezwungen wäre, gegen seinen eigenen Scheixx vorzugehen.


 
Eine Popularklage würde klären, ob ein Verstoß gegen durch bayerisches Verfassungsrecht garantierte Grundrechte vorliegt. Diesen Verstoß beim Fischereigesetz zu begründen, wäre aus meiner Sicht schon eine harte Nuss. 

Den viel offensichtlicheren Konflikt mit dem Tierschutzgesetz muss man wohl doch auf anderem Weg klären.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Die Prüfung i.v.m. mit dem Tierschutzgesetz erfolgt dann über die Vereinbarkeit mit höherrangigem Recht! Denn jedes Gesetz was schon aus diesem Grunde rechtswidrig ist, verletzt insoweit auch die eigenen Rechte!

Aber, wenn man selbst betroffen ist, bedarf es dieses Konstruktes nicht! 

Jaja, der Verband hilft seinen Mitgliedern auch um sein Recht zu erhalten!|supergri


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *...Also will das die Mehrheit in Bayern genauso..*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ach Thomas, jetzt hör´doch bitte mal auf mit diesem Pauschalisierungsscheixx !!!|uhoh:

Nur weil in Bayern die Mehrheit die CSU wählt, muß doch lange nicht jeder für eine Autobahnmaut sein!?!?

Auch glaube ich das du die Öffentlichkeitwirkung dieses inzwischen wirklich sehr großen Forums trotzdem "leicht" überschätzt:
Ich würde wetten das 95% oder mehr der ca. 900 Mitglieder meines Vereins dieses "öffentliche Interview" des Herrn Braun, bzw. Herrn Braun ohne Interview, überhaupt kennen!!!

--> *also auch niemanden auf Verbandsebene bewusst wählen oder nicht wählen* !!!

Die Basisdemokratie die du den Anglern hier zuschreibst gibt es nicht mal bei den Piraten!?

Also hau doch bitte auf den Funktionären rum, auf dem Gesetzgeber, da mach ich sogar mit, 
ich kenne jedoch keinen Angler, der nicht selbst entscheiden möchte wann / was er entnimmt,
und ich kann mir auch eigentlich nicht vorstellen das du das glaubst sowie du es hier immer wieder so darstellst, als ob die Mehrheit aller normalen Angler bewusst diese gesetzlichen Regelungen begrüßt!!!

Die Realität ist meiner Ansicht nach, das die demokratische Mehrheit, von der du so gerne sprichst, von all dem gar nichts mitkriegt, sich am Tag der Erlaubnisscheinausgabe wundert, dann aufregt, und am nächsten Tag das mit der Entnahmepflicht genauso "praktiziert" wie vorher.
Aber so blöd wie du es darstellst sind nicht mal die Bayern - und auch nicht die Franken!!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ach Thomas, jetzt hör´doch bitte mal auf mit diesem Pauschalisierungsscheixx !!!|uhoh:
> 
> Nur weil in Bayern die Mehrheit die CSU wählt, muß doch lange nicht jeder für eine Autobahnmaut sein!?!?
> 
> ...



Und sich anschliessend wundern wenn es einer 100%ig nimmt und den Angler vors Gericht schlörrt.
Oder wenn einem Aufseher die Nase des Anglers nicht passt.....

Legal, illegal, scheiss egal...oder wie hies der Thread?
Verordnungen und Gesetze an die sich kaum ein Angler zu hält.
Auf die Tour, was juckt mich das Entnahmegebot?
 Ich mach mein Ding.

Ignoranz ist bei den Anglern sehr weitverbreitet.
Was juckt mich der Scheiss von denen da oben?


----------



## ohneLizenz (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und sich anschliessend wundern wenn es einer 100%ig nimmt und den Angler vors Gericht schlörrt.
> Oder wenn einem Aufseher die Nase des Anglers nicht passt.....
> 
> Legal, illegal, scheiss egal...oder wie hies der Thread?
> ...



moin moin

hat denn schon einer einen in bayern vor gericht gezerrt?
habe mal gegoogelt und auch hier im forum nachgelesen und gesehen, dass sowas in bayern nie der fall war

die bayern koennen froh sein dass die prozessheinis alle wonanders leben z.b. bei mir im osten was ja das forum hier auch beweist

machen das schon geschikt die bayern   immer schoen scharf wirken und alle nichtbayern abschrecken damit die wichtigtuer und prozessheinis und forumplaerer ja nicht nach bayern fahren und die bayern machen dann ungestoert das was sie wollen

in meiner zeit in bayern habe ich immer froehlich zufriedene bayernangler getroffen die ein schoenes hobby ausleben


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> hat denn schon einer einen in bayern vor gericht gezerrt?
> habe mal gegoogelt und auch hier im forum nachgelesen und gesehen, dass sowas in bayern nie der fall war
> ...




Ja, so kann man sich das auch schönreden. Bis zur Anzeige jedenfalls. 

Davon ab stellst Du den Bayerischen Anglern hier ein verdammt schlechtes Zeugnis aus.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Und was kommt dann bei so einer Anzeige beim Erstverstoß rum?

Ein Bußgeld im unteren Rahmen, wenn OWI oder Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit oder gegen geringe Geldauflage wenn Strafrecht!

Da wird also kaum mal ein Gerichtsverfahren tatsächlich geführt werden! Und wenn wird dies sogar noch als Strafbefehlsverfahren laufen. Derjenige, den es betrifft, wird dann froh sein, dass er nicht vor den Richter muss, so doch nur geringfügig gerupft davon kommt und wird die Entscheidung akzeptieren! Alles andere verursacht zu dem auch nur weitere Kosten, die man bei ner Verurteilung nicht erstattet bekommt.


----------



## ulf (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Hallo Holger, Hallo Udo

Schade, daß es hier im Forum keinen "Danke Knopf" gibt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und was kommt dann bei so einer Anzeige beim Erstverstoß rum?
> 
> Ein Bußgeld im unteren Rahmen, wenn OWI oder Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit oder gegen geringe Geldauflage wenn Strafrecht!
> 
> Da wird also kaum mal ein Gerichtsverfahren tatsächlich geführt werden! Und wenn wird dies sogar noch als Strafbefehlsverfahren laufen. Derjenige, den es betrifft, wird dann froh sein, dass er nicht vor den Richter muss, so doch nur geringfügig gerupft davon kommt und wird die Entscheidung akzeptieren! Alles andere verursacht zu dem auch nur weitere Kosten, die man bei ner Verurteilung nicht erstattet bekommt.



Jo, also blechen 500 Euro über den Tisch schieben und trocken Brot seinen Kindern auftischen. Je nachdem wen es erwischt hat.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Wo steht was von 500 €?


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wo steht was von 500 €?



Nirgends. Habe auch nicht gesagt das es irgendwo steht. 
Können von mir aus auch 100 Euro sein.
Sind immer noch 100 Euro für Schwachsinn zu viel.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sind immer noch 100 Euro für Schwachsinn zu viel.


So isses!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Das vor einigen Jahren im Eingangspost von mir beschriebene Problem (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677) scheint übrigens seit diesem Jahr wieder sinnvoll lösbar zu sein.

Ich kenne mehrere Vereine, die für ihre Fließgewässer wieder verlängerte Schonzeiten für Zander und Hecht genehmigt bekamen.

Ich vermute folgenden Hintergrund (meine Meinung, ohne dafür Belege zu haben): Da damals als Reaktion auf die Nichtgenehmigung längerer Schonzeiten viele Vereine einfach das Verbot von Köderfisch, Fischfetzen und Kunstköder verlängert haben, um damit durch die Hintertür die Schonzeit für Raubfische wieder auf den gewünschten Umfang zu erhöhen, wurde damit natürlich auch ungewollt das Angeln auf Waller erschwert. Da der Waller aber aktuell immer mehr zum Staatsfeind ausgerufen wird, musste nun eine Lösung her, die es Vereinen ermöglicht, das Wallerangeln nicht zu behindern und gleichzeitig Zander und Hecht weiterhin zu schonen.

Ich finde es gut, dass Behörden hier in Franken auch eigene Entscheidungen revidieren, wenn sich diese in der Praxis als negativ herausstellen.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Hallo,

jedenfalls müssen die Begründungen den Behörden schlüssiger erschienen sein.

Ob das jetzt an den Begründungen der Antragsteller  oder einem Gesinnungswandel der Bearbeiter lag weiß ich auch nicht.

Wenn es mit Wallerfang begründet wurde, müssten im Gegenzug dann auch die Verbote von Kunstköder/Köderfisch während der Raubfischschonzeiten wieder gestrichen worden sein.

Grundsätzlich machen solche Köderbeschränkungen m.E. schon Sinn. Kommt immer drauf an, wie die Angler des jeweiligen Vereins so gestrickt sind. Nicht jeder Zander weiß z.B. dass der Köder eigentlich für Aal, Barsch oder Waller gedacht war. 

Waller könnte man ggf. auch mit Taumwurmbündel, Hühnerdärmen etc. fangen.

Trotzdem finde es auch natürlich sehr positiv, wenn man den Bewirtschaftern wieder mehr gewässerspezifische Regelungen erlaubt. 

Dass es auch noch schlimmer geht, hat man ja dieses Jahr in Hessen gesehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Hallo,

ist denn die Verlängerung der Schonzeit wirklich nötig?
Wir hatten bis vor ca. zehn Jahren den Raubfisch vom 1. Januar bis zum Tage des Königsfischen (meist der 2. Sonntag im Juli) gesperrt. Dann wurde die Schonzeit in zwei Schritten auf den jetzigen Zeitraum vom 15. Februar bis 30. April verkürzt.
Ich kann nicht feststellen, daß der Bestand an Hechten in unseren Gewässern irgendwie abgenommen hat. Man fängt nach wie vor gut und auch die größeren Hechte, (90+) sind nicht ausgesprochen selten.
Da hat die Verkürzung der Schonzeit um 4 Monate offensichtlich keinen großen Einfluß auf den Bestand gehabt.
Und das habe ich an all unseren Gewässer (Fließ- wie auch Stillgewässer) feststellen können.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Glückwunsch!
Bei uns lief es leider anders.
Früher Raubfisch von 1.1. bis 1.8. geschont, seit 3 Jahren 15.2. bis 1.5.
Die Bestände sind eingebrochen bzw. nicht mehr existent. 
Es war zwar früher auch schon relativ dünn, dieses Jahr habe ich einige leute im Bekanntenkreis die alle wissen was sie tun und trotzdem tlw. seit einem halben Jahr kaum mehr einen Räuber gesehen haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist denn die Verlängerung der Schonzeit wirklich nötig?
> Wir hatten bis vor ca. zehn Jahren den Raubfisch vom 1. Januar bis zum Tage des Königsfischen (meist der 2. Sonntag im Juli) gesperrt. Dann wurde die Schonzeit in zwei Schritten auf den jetzigen Zeitraum vom 15. Februar bis 30. April verkürzt.
> ...



Bei uns werden trotz verlängerter Schonzeit und Entnahmelimit von 1 Hecht pro Woche auf 4 km Fließgewässer im Jahr ca. 60 Hechte entnommen. Das sind also 1,5 hechte pro 100m Gewässer. Eine Verlängerung der Fangzeit um 4 Monate würde die Entnahmezahlen zu Beginn drastisch steigen lassen den Bestand definitiv auf mittlere Sicht kaputtmachen.

Wir stützen jetzt bereits den Bestand durch Besatz.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Bei uns lief es leider anders.
> Früher Raubfisch von 1.1. bis 1.8. geschont, seit 3 Jahren 15.2. bis 1.5.
> Die Bestände sind eingebrochen bzw. nicht mehr existent.
> Es war zwar früher auch schon relativ dünn, dieses Jahr habe ich einige leute im Bekanntenkreis die alle wissen was sie tun und trotzdem tlw. seit einem halben Jahr kaum mehr einen Räuber gesehen haben.



Das liegt dann aber an eurem Vorstand. Einfach die entsprechenden Köder bis 1.8. verbieten, was nicht genehmigungspflichtig ist, und schon ist alles gut. Problematisch ist das natürlich, wie schon gesagt, für Aal- und Wallerangler.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei uns werden trotz verlängerter Schonzeit und Entnahmelimit von 1 Hecht pro Woche auf 4 km Fließgewässer im Jahr ca. 60 Hechte entnommen. Das sind also 1,5 hechte pro 100m Gewässer. Eine Verlängerung der Fangzeit um 4 Monate würde die Entnahmezahlen zu Beginn drastisch steigen lassen den Bestand definitiv auf mittlere Sicht kaputtmachen.
> 
> Wir stützen jetzt bereits den Bestand durch Besatz.




Hallo,

das ist allerdings schon heftig, soviel in etwa werden aus unseren Altmühlstrecken entnommen und die sind rund 9 Kilometer lang. Auch verteilt sich bei uns der Befischungsdruck, da wir 12 Gewässer mit guten Hechtbeständen haben (ein reines Salmonidengewässser und zwei Mischgewässser nicht gerechnet).
Zudem "entlastet" die mittelfränkische Seenplatte, die gute Hechtbestände aufweist, die Vereinsgewässer auch ein wenig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Stück aus dem Mittelfränkischen Tollhaus*

Obwohl Lajos und Naturliebhaber in der gleichen Stadt wohnen, sind Erfahrungen gegesätzlich.

Das zeigt wieder, dass starre Regelungen für ein ganzes Bundesland nicht optimal sind. Was an einem Gewässer funktioniert muss fürs Nachbargewässer deshalb noch lange nicht optimal sein.

Deshalb sollten die gesetzlichen regeln nur als Mindeststandard gelten und die Bewirtschafter ggf. gewässerspezifisch reagieren dürfen.

Vielleicht hat man das auch in MFr auch wieder erkannt.

Verlängerte Raubfischschonzeiten mit gleichzeitiger Freigabe von Köderfisch/Kunstköder kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen. Da wäre wohl sofort wieder der Verdacht auf C&R im Spiel, der ja zu der ganzen Misere erst geführt hat.


----------

